# Ἀντίληψη τοῦ πολυτονικοῦ



## vfaronov (Nov 6, 2012)

Ὅταν βλέπετε ἕνα κείμενο στὰ νέα ἕλληνικα γραμμένο μὲ τὸ πολυτονικὸ σύστημα, τί ἐντύπωση σᾶς δίνει; Θεωρεῖτε ἀμέσως τὸν συγγραφέα ὡς ἐθνικιστὴ ὀρθόδοξο; Ἢ φαίνεται ἁπλὰ σὰν κάτι παλιὸ καὶ περίεργο; Σᾶς ἐμποδίζει οὐσιαστιακὰ τὸ διάβασμα; Παρατηρεῖτε λάθη στὸν τονισμὸ καὶ στὰ πνεύματα;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 6, 2012)

Στο διαδίκτυο με ξενίζει. Σε έντυπα δεν με ενοχλεί, συχνά δεν το παρατηρώ καν. 
Λάθη στους τόνους και τα πνεύματα δεν είμαι σε θέση να παρατηρήσω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Συμφωνώ. Κι ο λόγος που στο διαδίκτυο με ξενίζει είναι γιατί τα τονισμένα γράμματα βγαίνουν συνήθως σε διαφορετική γραμματοσειρά και βγάζουν μάτι. 

Τα περί ορθόδοξων εθνικιστών εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ, γιατί τότε η γιαγιά μου που είναι 99 ετών είναι εθνικίστρια ορθόδοξη (στην πραγματικότητα ήταν στα νιάτα της χαλαρά δεξιά και αδιάφορη περί τα θρησκευτικά).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί λίγο και στα βιβλία, αλλά μετά από λίγο δεν το προσέχω καν. Ούτε κι εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι τα λάθη γιατί αγνοώ τους κανόνες. Προσωπικά, στο να εκφράσω γνώμη το πώς μου φαίνεται ο συγγραφέας, παίζει ρόλο το πώς ο συγγραφέας βλέπει το πολυτονικό: θεωρεί π.χ. την κατάργησή του προδοσία, την ενδεχόμενη επαναφορά του πανάκεια για τα μαθησιακά προβλήματα κλπ, ή απλώς του αρέσει να γράφει με στολίδια;


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα περισσότερα βιβλία που έχω στην Ελλάδα είναι παλιά και είναι πολυτονικά. Μερικά βάζουν η στην υποτακτική. Το θέμα έιναι το περιεχόμενο, όταν ψάχνω για πληροφορίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Η αυτόματη αντίδρασή μου είναι "είναι εθνικιστής", αλλά ποτέ δεν δίνω σημασία στις αυτόματες αντιδράσεις της πρώτης εντύπωσης. Στατιστικά είναι αλήθεια, αλλά ξέρω μερικούς αριστερούς που γράφουν σε πολυτονικό. Στα βιβλία δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο, στο Ίντερνετ όμως με ενοχλεί γιατί τα σημάδια δεν φαίνονται καλά και η γραμματοσειρά σού βγάζει τα μάτια. Σε βιβλία μπορώ να αντιληφθώ λάθη στους τόνους.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά, στο να εκφράσω γνώμη το πώς μου φαίνεται ο συγγραφέας, παίζει ρόλο το πώς ο συγγραφέας βλέπει το πολυτονικό: θεωρεί π.χ. την κατάργησή του προδοσία, την ενδεχόμενη επαναφορά του πανάκεια για τα μαθησιακά προβλήματα κλπ, ή απλώς του αρέσει να γράφει με στολίδια;



Κάποιες φορές δεν είναι καν θέμα συγγραφέα, αλλά εκδοτικού οίκου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Ναι, ναι - απλώς απαντούσα στη σχετική ερώτηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Εγώ γυρνάω ένα κουμπάκι και ξεχνάω ότι διαβάζω πολυτονικό, αλλά στη λειτουργία δεν περιλαμβάνονται το *πὼς* και το *ποὺ* (δείτε τα με βαρείες), δηλαδή «ότι» και «ο οποίος»: τα διαβάζω συνέχεια σαν τα τονούμενα της δημοτικής, σαν ερωτηματικό _πώς_ και ερωτηματικό _πού_. Και άντε κάθε φορά να διορθώνομαι.

Ποτέ δεν κρίνω κάποιον από τη γραφή που χρησιμοποιεί — μόνο από τα πράγματα που γράφει.

Ωστόσο, με εκνευρίζουν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που χρησιμοποιούν το πολυτονικό εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται. Τζάμπα κόπος, αντιπαιδαγωγική πολιτική και προεξοφλημένη αποτυχία. Αμέσως αμέσως αφαιρούνται τρεις βαθμοί...


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2012)

vfaronov said:


> Ὅταν βλέπετε ἕνα κείμενο στὰ νέα ἕλληνικα γραμμένο μὲ τὸ πολυτονικὸ σύστημα, τί ἐντύπωση σᾶς δίνει;


Μου βγάζει μάτι όταν δεν ακολουθεί ούτε καν τους κανόνες του μονοτονικού. Όπως, καλή ώρα, στη λέξη "ἕλληνικα".


> Θεωρεῖτε ἀμέσως τὸν συγγραφέα ὡς ἐθνικιστὴ ὀρθόδοξο;


Αν είναι νέος έως μεσήλικας, τον υποπτεύομαι by default (και μέχρις αποδείξεως του εναντίου) για εθνίκι χρυσαυγουλίζον.


> Ἢ φαίνεται ἁπλὰ σὰν κάτι παλιὸ καὶ περίεργο;


Αυτό ισχύει για λίγους, και συνήθως μεγάλης ηλικίας. Εμένα π.χ. με σώζει το κομπιούτερ. Αλλά τον κατάλογο με τα ψώνια τον γράφω αυθόρμητα σε πολυτονικό.


> Σᾶς ἐμποδίζει οὐσιαστιακὰ τὸ διάβασμα;


Καθόλου. Σε βιβλίο ούτε που το προσέχω.


> Παρατηρεῖτε λάθη στὸν τονισμὸ καὶ στὰ πνεύματα;


Ναι, αμέσως. Και μου αφυπνίζονται σκοτεινά σαδιστικά ένστικτα. Τους την έχω στημένη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Το ότι έχει να κάνει με υφέρπουσα ιδεολογία, το υποψιάζομαι πάντα για πολυτονικό γραμμένο σε υπολογιστή. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι πολύ μανούρα να γράψεις πολυτονικό σε πληκτρολόγιο, με το τωρινό σύστημα, τόσο που πρέπει να το έχεις ψώρα, όχι απλά συνήθεια. Ξέρω αρκετούς που γράφουν πολυτονικό στο χέρι αλλά όχι σε πληκτρολόγιο, αν και ξέρουν πώς.


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2012)

Ναι, πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. Η πρόσθετη προσπάθεια που καταβάλλεται είναι κατά κανόνα σαφής ένδειξη ιδεολογικής δήλωσης.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Νόμιζα ότι υπάρχει λογισμικό που πολυτονίζει αυτόματα.


----------



## Themis (Nov 7, 2012)

Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι, αφού γράψεις ό,τι θέλεις να γράψεις, καλείς το λογισμικό για να αναλάβει τη δήλωση της ιδεολογικής ταυτότητας, την οποία εσύ αδυνατείς να δηλώσεις από μόνος σου. Οπότε, αν το μονοτονικό προκαλεί δυσλεξία, είσαι δυσλεξικός και το μόνο που σου έλειπε είναι οι μεταξωτές κορδέλες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2012)

Η απάντησή μου είναι ένα υβρίδιο απάντησης Nickel και Themis.

Ναι, τα σβήνω απ' το μυαλό μου και δεν τους δίνω σημασία, μέχρι να πέσω σε πώς ή πού, που τα περνώ για ερωτηματικά.

Ναι, όλοι οι χρήστες πολυτονικού από φόρτυ πλας και κάτω είναι ύποπτοι εθνικοχριστιανισμού ή/και χρυσαυγιτισμού μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου.

Ναι, με ενοχλεί ως στάση από πλευράς εκδοτικών οίκων.

Τέλος, ένα ξεκούδουνο σχόλιο: ήμουν άριστος χρήστης του πολυτονικού μέχρι που καταργήθηκε, και παρ' όλα αυτά α) ούτε διαμαρτυρήθηκα τότε (μα και ποτέ άλλοτε) ότι πήγε τζάμπα ο κόπος μου να το μάθω β) προσαρμόστηκα στο μονοτονικό λες και αυτό υπήρχε πάντα, γ) λησμόνησα το πολυτονικό και τους κανόνες του σχεδόν αμέσως.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει το πολυτονικό (πράγμα που πάντοτε εκπλήσσει όποιον διαβάζει τη σφοδρή αντίθεσή μου στη χρήση του πολυτονικού) και δεν μ' ενοχλεί το αποτέλεσμα (έντυπο ή διαδικτυακό). Η έντονη καχυποψία μου στρέφεται πάντοτε στο προγενέστερο στάδιο (στις προθέσεις του πιτσιρικά φοιτητή που μου λέει ότι γράφει μόνο σε πολυτονικό, στον εκδότη που απαγορεύει το μονοτονικό κλπ.). Το αποτέλεσμα όμως δεν το κρίνω ιδεολογικά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μου βγάζει μάτι όταν δεν ακολουθεί ούτε καν τους κανόνες του μονοτονικού. Όπως, καλή ώρα, στη λέξη "ἕλληνικα".
> 
> Αν είναι νέος έως μεσήλικας, τον υποπτεύομαι by default (και μέχρις αποδείξεως του εναντίου) για εθνίκι χρυσαυγουλίζον.
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ, Θέμη. Με έσωσες από πολλή πληκτρολόγηση. :wub:


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2012)

Ωχ, πολλοί με κάλυψαν... Θέμης, Κόμης...
Στα βιβλία δεν το προσέχω, στην οθόνη συνήθως ξεχωρίζει και με ενοχλεί. Στο ιστολόγιό μου προσέχω τα πολυτονικά λάθη, χωρίς να το επιδιώκω. Τους κανόνες τους ψιλοθυμάμαι, βλέπεις -παρόλο που όταν (σπανίως) γράφω με το χέρι δεν διανοούμαι να χρησιμοποιήσω δασειοπερισπωμένες. Ήδη από μαθητής, στις τελευταίες τάξεις του εξαταξίου γυμνασίου, έγραφα στο σχολείο μονοτονικό και μόνο σε εξετάσεις πολυτόνιζα. Ως φοιτητής, όταν ακόμα ίσχυε το πολυτονικό και έπνεε τα λοίσθια, εννοείται ότι μονοτόνιζα, και δεν συνάντησα καμιά δυσκολία να περάσω από το ένα στο άλλο σύστημα.

Παρόλο που ξέρω καναδυό νέους πολυτονιστές που είναι προοδευτικοί και καλά παιδιά, κι εγώ αυθόρμητα όταν δω νέον να γράφει πολυτονικά τον κατατάσσω πρόχειρα και προσωρινά στην ακροδεξιά, όπως όταν δεις έναν τύπο με μαύρο μπλουζάκι και ξυρισμένο κεφάλι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

Γνωρίζω νέους που, αν δουν πολυτονικό βιβλίο, θα το παρατήσουν αμέσως. Τους ξενίζει και είναι αντικίνητρο. Ελπίζω να το λάβουν αυτό υπόψη τους οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι. Εκτός από τους εκδοτικούς οίκους που επιβάλλουν το πολυτονικό (ευτυχώς κάνουν οι ίδιοι τη μετατροπή...), υπάρχουν και οι συγγραφείς που επιβάλλουν σε μονοτονικούς εκδότες την προτίμησή τους για τα βιβλία που δουλεύουν.

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί στο διάβασμα το πολυτονικό σε βιβλία (στον υπολογιστή ναι), εκτός όταν δω βαρείες. Εκεί εκνευρίζομαι, το θεωρώ άνω ποταμών. Η χρήση του από νέους σημαίνει αναγκαστικά ακροδεξιά κατεύθυνση, ή μήπως "απλώς" αρχαιοπληξία; Μάλλον το δεύτερο. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ένας μη κουλτουριάρης ακροδεξιός να υιοθετήσει το πολυτονικό λόγω μόδας και καιροσκοπισμού, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρωτογενώς το φαινόμενο αφορά τους κουλτουριάρηδες. Στις μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες υπήρχε και υπάρχει στρατός ολόκληρος αριστερών πολυτονιστών, qui persistent et qui signent. Ίσως σ' αυτό το κοινό το ζήτημα θα λυθεί βιολογικά· κάποιοι πολύ γνωστοί έχουν ήδη αποχωρήσει...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2012)

Στο διαδίκτυο με ενοχλεί ελαφρά όταν - όπως ειπώθηκε ήδη - βγαίνουν τα τονισμένα σε διαφορετική γραμματοσειρά (πράγμα που γίνεται π.χ. εδώ στο φόρουμ). Αν είναι η γραμματοσειρά ίδια, το κείμενο για μένα ρέει το ίδιο άνετα σε πολυτονικό και μονοτονικό.

Σαφώς και σκέφτομαι ότι αυτός που το χρησιμοποιεί έχει κάποιο λόγο να το κάνει, διαφορετικά δεν θα έμπαινε στη διαδικασία. Κάποιο ιδεολογικό θέμα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα. Τώρα αν είναι εθνικιστής ή όχι, με την καλή ή την κακή έννοια, δεν μπορώ να το πω αν δεν τον γνωρίσω.

Ναι, παρατηρώ λάθη, όπως κάνω και με το μονοτονικό άλλωστε. 

Συμπαθώ το πολυτονικό περισσότερο, υποθέτω επειδή μ' αυτό μεγάλωσα. Ήμουν νομίζω Α' λυκείου όταν καταργήθηκε. Στις πανελληνιο-πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις έγραψα πολυτονικό (κι ο καθηγητής με πήρε παραμάζωμα ότι θα με κόψουν στην έκθεση, αλλά μάλλον έπεσα σε εθνικόφρονες διορθωτές και πήρα 19). Ακόμη και τώρα, όταν γράφω με το χέρι βάζω τόνους και πνεύματα, διαφορετικά το κείμενο μου φαίνεται "γυμνό". Ωστόσο δεν είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης του, δεν βλέπω να έχει κανένα πρακτικό πλεονέκτημα ούτε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να το διαιωνίζουμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκε για Χ αιώνες, όσο μεγάλο κι αν είναι το Χ. 

Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι από μας που μεγαλώσαμε με πολυτονικό απλώς το έχουμε συνηθίσει και μας χτυπάει "κάπως" το μονοτονικό, και ντύνουμε αυτό μας το συναίσθημα με κάποιο ιδεολόγημα ή κάποια επιστημονικοφανή επιχειρήματα για να στηρίξουμε την συνεχιζόμενη χρήση του. Εγώ πάντως όταν το χρησιμοποιώ, το κάνω καθαρά και μόνο επειδή γουστάρω και σ' όποιον αρέσω. Προφανώς, στη δουλειά μου δεν το χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά στην ιδιωτική μου ζωή, ακόμη και στο διαδίκτυο αν θέλω, γιατί όχι;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Ως ένας άνθρωπος που το πρώτο του βιβλίο βγήκε στο πολυτονικό, θα πω φυσικά ότι δεν με ενοχλεί να διαβάζω πολυτονικό και απορώ ειδικά με τους μεγαλύτερους που το διδάχτηκαν κιόλας, γιατί δηλώνουν ότι δεν μπορούν να το διαβάσουν, λες και τα γράμματα άλλαξαν. Όσο για το πώς και πού, θα πω ότι με εκπλήσσει άνθρωποι τόσο μορφωμένοι να το θεωρούν πρόβλημα. Μάλλον για ιδεολογική αντίθεση πρόκειται και όχι τόσο για δυσκολία ανάγνωσης. Αλλά πάντα περί ορέξεως... 

Και ακούστε και κάτι: επειδή μας προέκυψαν τα Χρυσά Αυγά δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας που χρησιμοποιεί έναν τρόπο γραφής είναι αυτόματα και ακροδεξιός, Ναζί, εθνικιστής. Νομίζω ότι καλά θα κάνετε να σβήσετε από το μυαλό σας αυτόν τον συνειρμό. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι υπήρχε και ζωή πριν από το 7% της Χρυσής Αυγής, δεν γεννηθήκαμε τον Μάιο, ε; 

Συγγνώμη για το έντονο του ύφους, αλλά δεν αντέχω μερικές φορές να ακούω ανόητους συνειρμούς.  

Τέλος, να πω ότι ο λόγος που συμπαθώ αλλά δεν υιοθετώ το πολυτονικό είναι ότι σε αυτό έγραψαν οι περισσότεροι μεγάλοι ποιητές και είναι αυτό που πρωταντίκρυσα διαβάζοντας τα σπουδαία λόγια τους και κατά κάποιον τρόπο έχει μια συναισθηματική χροιά η συμπάθειά μου. Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο νόημα από μονοτονικό σε πολυτονικό παρά μόνο η πρώτη εντύπωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Για να μη σας ενοχλεί η γραμματοσειρά στο φόρουμ κατά τη χρήση πολυτονικού, χρησιμοποιήστε τη γραμματοσειρά *Palatino Linotype*. Όπως εδώ:

Ὅταν βλέπετε ἕνα κείμενο στὰ νέα ἕλληνικα γραμμένο μὲ τὸ πολυτονικὸ σύστημα, τί ἐντύπωση σᾶς δίνει; Θεωρεῖτε ἀμέσως τὸν συγγραφέα ὡς ἐθνικιστὴ ὀρθόδοξο; Ἢ φαίνεται ἁπλὰ σὰν κάτι παλιὸ καὶ περίεργο; Σᾶς ἐμποδίζει οὐσιαστιακὰ τὸ διάβασμα; Παρατηρεῖτε λάθη στὸν τονισμὸ καὶ στὰ πνεύματα;

Να πω και κάτι επί της ουσίας. Θεωρώ το μονοτονικό σημαντική πρόοδο και το πολυτονικό απίστευτο χάσιμο χρόνου, ανούσιο, ιδεολογικό κόλλημα, προσκόλληση σε αραχνιασμένες καταστάσεις κ.λπ. Δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα ορθογραφίας με το πολυτονικό (μάλιστα, ήμουν μάλλον καλός). Έχω κάνει μερικούς γερούς καβγάδες με τον Αζιμούθιο γι' αυτό το θέμα εδώ μέσα.

Όμως, δεν με ενοχλεί, πουθενά, στον βαθμό που θα παρατήσω κάτι και δεν θα το διαβάσω. Ούτε θεωρώ όποιον το χρησιμοποιεί εξ ορισμού ακροδεξιό, χρυσαυγίτη, εθνικιστή κ.λπ (τον θεωρώ όμως αναίτια συντηρητικό και παράλογο, και προσπαθώ να του εξηγήσω το γιατί).


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αληθεύει ότι την εποχή του πολυτονικού τα λάθη στους τόνους σου έχαναν τρεις μονάδες στη βαθμολογία στην έκθεση; Φρικτό, ειδικά αφού ήμουνα πολύ καλή στην ορθογραφία αλλά από τόνους έβαζα ό,τι μου κάπνιζε, και στα πνεύματα το μόνο που ήξερα είναι ότι το Υ δασύνεται. Και στα υπόλοιπα μπαίνει ό,τι προαιρείσθε. Είχα καταλήξει να βάζω κάτι αόριστες τελείες αντί για πνεύματα, για να έιμαι μέσα. Κι έτσι φυσικά δεν μου λείπει το πολυτονικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Πέστα ρε Άζι! 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί υπάρχει τόση ιδεολογική χροιά στο ζήτημα και τόση καχυποψία. Και διαφωνώ με τις υστερίες ή με το δούλεμα όσων γράφουν σε πολυτονικό (όπως π.χ με τον χαρακτηρισμό καλικαντζαράκια ή μουτζούρες). Αλλά ορισμένοι μάλλον πάσχουν από μανία καταδίωξης και βλέπουν εχθρούς παντού.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ὅταν βλέπετε ἕνα κείμενο στὰ νέα ἕλληνικα γραμμένο μὲ τὸ πολυτονικὸ σύστημα, τί ἐντύπωση σᾶς δίνει; Θεωρεῖτε ἀμέσως τὸν συγγραφέα ὡς ἐθνικιστὴ ὀρθόδοξο; Ἢ φαίνεται ἁπλὰ σὰν κάτι παλιὸ καὶ περίεργο; Σᾶς ἐμποδίζει οὐσιαστιακὰ τὸ διάβασμα; Παρατηρεῖτε λάθη στὸν τονισμὸ καὶ στὰ πνεύματα;


Να διορθώσουμε τουλάχιστον το τυπογραφικό λάθος στα "έλληνικα";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Να διορθώσουμε τουλάχιστον το τυπογραφικό λάθος στα "έλληνικα";


Αν ήξερα *πώς να πληκτρολογήσω* το σωστό, ευχαρίστως... :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Συγγνώμη για το έντονο του ύφους, αλλά δεν αντέχω μερικές φορές να ακούω ανόητους συνειρμούς.
> Τέλος, να πω ότι ο λόγος που συμπαθώ αλλά δεν υιοθετώ το πολυτονικό είναι ότι σε αυτό έγραψαν οι περισσότεροι μεγάλοι ποιητές και είναι αυτό που πρωταντίκρυσα διαβάζοντας τα σπουδαία λόγια τους και κατά κάποιον τρόπο έχει μια συναισθηματική χροιά η συμπάθειά μου. Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο νόημα από μονοτονικό σε πολυτονικό παρά μόνο η πρώτη εντύπωση.



Άζι, κι εγώ με το πολυτονικό μεγάλωσα, και στα διαβάσματα και στα γραψίματά μου, και ήμουν πολύ καλή σ' αυτό γιατί είχα πιάσει από νωρίς το "κλειδί" της λειτουργίας του. Και τα πρώτα χρόνια της εφαρμογής του μονοτονικού ομολογώ ότι μου έλειπαν οι τόνοι. Αναγκαστικά όμως, και κυρίως λόγω δουλειάς (διδασκαλία και μετάφραση), προσαρμόστηκα. Και τώρα μού είναι αδύνατον να πολυτονίσω. Ωστόσο δεν μ' ενοχλεί να τον βλέπω σε ένα _βιβλίο_ -εννοώ δεν με εμποδίζει στην ανάγνωση. Στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή, όμως, τι λόγο ύπαρξης έχει;
Σκέψου ότι ακόμη κι αν στον γραπτό λόγο (εννοώ με χαρτί και μολύβι) είναι εύκολο να υποτροπιάσεις, στο πληκτρολόγιο πώς να το κάνεις αν δεν καταβάλεις ιδιαίτερο κόπο και προσπάθεια; Και γιατί να το κάνεις αν δεν έχεις συγκεκριμένο σκεπτικό;
Ε, λοιπόν, αυτό το υποκρυπτόμενο σκεπτικό είναι που κάνει πολλούς να στέκονται καχύποπτοι απέναντι στους πολυτονιστές. Και μην κοιτάς τη Μελάνη -είναι η εξαίρεση. ;);)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Θα ήθελα πάντως να πω ότι οι συνειρμοί συχνά δεν γίνονται επίτηδες. Επίσης, ότι στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα κάλλιστα μπορεί κανείς να είναι ακροδεξιός και/ή εθνικιστής και να μην είναι χρυσαυγίτης. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι κάτι τέτοιοι τύποι, λέγε με Άδωνη, έχουν κάνει τη ζημιά, έχουν δηλαδή συνδέσει στο μυαλό πολλών το «πολυτονιστής = ακροδεξιός και/ή εθνικιστής», γιατί αυτοί ωρύονται ζερβά και δεξά ότι το πολυτονικό θεραπεύει τα πάντα, από τη δυσλεξία και την αμορφωσιά ως τη φαλάκρα. 

Εγώ είπα πάντως ότι σημασία έχει *γιατί* χρησιμοποιεί κανείς πολυτονικό, όχι η χρήση από μόνη της. Είναι θέμα αισθητικής; Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα. Αν είναι όμως θέμα ιδεολογίας, που υποκρύπτει θέσεις όπως «η κατάργηση του πολυτονικού ευθύνεται για όλα τα δεινά της παιδείας», η οποία με τη σειρά της υποκρύπτει θέσεις όπως «η καθαρεύουσα ήταν καλύτερη από τη δημοτική» και «τότε που είχαμε "πατρίς-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" τι καλά πού 'τανε», τότε δεν απαλλάσσεται αυτόματα ο πολυτονιστής από τη ρετσινιά του ακροδεξιού και/ή εθνικιστή. Υπάρχει λόγος δηλαδή που υπάρχει ιδεολογική διάσταση στο ζήτημα, δεν είναι εμμονή των μη πολυτονιστών.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Μπέρνι, δεν μίλησα πουθενά για το διαδίκτυο. Κι εμένα μου χτυπάει η γραμματοσειρά. 

Παρόλα αυτά δείτε αυτό και όποιος μου πει ότι δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει τα καταπληκτικά κείμενα που έχουν αναρτηθεί εκεί επειδή είναι στο πολυτονικό, τότε θα τον πω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου αναίτια κολλημένο και παράλογο, για να δανειστώ λίγο τη φράση του δόκτορα. 

http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/category/%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%83/%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%B7-%CE%BD%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1/


Και το βάζω γιατί είναι καθαρά διαδικτυακό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Άζι, από περιέργεια, πόση ώρα χρειάζεται για να πολυτονιστεί ένα μονοτονικό κείμενο π.χ. 1000 λέξεων;

Και πόσο θλιβερό, αυτή ήταν η 15.000ή ανάρτησή μου στη Λεξιλογία. Μια ανάρτηση για τον καβγά μονοτονικό vs πολυτονικό...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πόσο θλιβερό, αυτή ήταν η 15.000ή ανάρτησή μου στη Λεξιλογία. Μια ανάρτηση για τον καβγά μονοτονικό vs πολυτονικό...


Και, δηλαδή, τι θα ήθελες να σχολιάζεις αντί γι' αυτό; :devil:

Άντε, και στις επόμενες δεκαπεντεχιλιάδες! :wub::wub:


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Εξαρτάται ποιος το κάνει. Αν το κάνει κάποιος πολυτονιστής ή κάποιος με εμπειρία και ευχέρεια στη χρήση του, όχι παραπάνω από 30-40 λεπτά νομίζω. Αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως υπάρχει και εργαλείο. Θα ρωτήσω και θα σου πω αν ενδιαφέρεσαι. Από περιέργεια και μόνο θα μπορούσαμε να το ξέρουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Φυσικά και με ενδιαφέρει. Αλλιώς γιατί να ρωτήσω;


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

Πάντως, πολυτονικό σε υπολογιστή μπορεί να χρειαστείς άμα γράφεις μικτό κείμενο νέα και αρχαία ελληνικά. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια έφτιαξα το πρόγραμμα μιας συναυλίας βυζαντινής μουσικής που είχε τους στίχους στο πρωτότυπο και αγγλική μετάφραση δίπλα. Κι επειδή έναν ύμνο δεν μπορούσα να τον βρω πουθενά χωρίς τόνους κι όταν σε πιέζουν εκατό υστερικές καρακάξες* που χορηγούν την εκδήλωση και θέλουν γκλαμουριά στην υμνολογία, δεν κάθεσαι να δακτυλογραφήσεις πενήντα σειρές αρχαία μονοτονικά και να ρισκάρεις να είναι κανένας φιλόλογος στο κοινό και να στείλει γράμμα με παράπονο (ναι, έχει πολλούς τέτοιος), οπότε το έκανα όλο πολυτονικό κι επειδή δεν ήξερα πως βάζεις πνεύματα κλπ έκανα κλόπι-πέιστ από άλλα θρησκευτικά σάιτ.

ΥΓ Ναι, παραδέχομαι την προχειροδουλειά. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως έσκιζε, είχαμε και βελουδένια κορδέλα για σελιδοδείκτη, και τώρα συγχίστηκα γιατί θυμήθηκα ότι έβαζα στα καθίσματα προγράμματα και ένας #@$^^& καθόταν στο κάθισμά του και του έδωσα το πρόγραμμα και μερικά ακόμα να τα δώσει στους διπλανούς του που δεν έφτανα, κι ο διπλανός του δεν πήρε και μετά πήγε και με κατηγόρησε για ρατσισμό γιατί λέει δεν του έδωσα πρόγραμμα επειδή ήταν μαύρος. Η δε (λευκή) σύζυγος του μαύρου, που τραγουδούσε στη χορωδία και δεν είχε δει το περιστατικό, προσεβλήθη σφόδρα και ζήτησε την άμεση απόλυσή μου από τους διοργανωτές, μέχρι που της είπαν ότι δεν γίνεται να απολύσεις εθελοντές, ειδικά άμα φτιάχνουν και προγράμματα. Δυστυχώς αντί για την πνευματική ανάταση κλπ ανταλλάξαμε φιλοφρονήσεις με την χορωδό. 

* αυτό, ναι, είναι ρατσιστικός χαρακτηρισμός, αλλά τους πήγαινε γάντι.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Κι επειδή ελαφρώς θίχτηκα από τον συνειρμό που δεν είναι διόλου τιμητικός, θα ρωτήσω: σε τι διαφέρει αυτός ο συνειρμός και η στάση απέναντι στους πολυτονιστές ή τους συμπαθούντες όπως εγώ, από το "πας μετανάστης, εγκληματίας", "δεν θέλουμε τα παιδιά Ρομά στο σχολείο γιατί είναι βρόμικα" και λοιπά κουραφέξαλα; Επειδή είναι μικρή και χαμηλών τόνων (ως επί το πλείστον) ομάδα; Και γιατί δηλαδή γενικεύετε τον χαρακτηρισμό χωρίς να ξέρετε ποιος γράφει με πολυτονικό και γιατί; Τι εύκολη κρίση είναι αυτή τέλος πάντων; 

Και θα πω και άλλα παραδείγματα: κάποιοι είναι λάτρεις του βινυλίου και δεν μπορούν τη μαζικοποίηση και κονσερβοποίηση της μουσικής που γίνεται στο youtube και MP3; Είναι και αυτοί συντηρητικοί και παράλογοι; 

Ή οι λάτρεις του βιβλίου που θέλουν να έχουν 10.000 τίτλους στο σπίτι τους να τους καμαρώνουν και δεν γουστάρουν το Kindle τι είναι; Παράλογοι, αναχρονιστικοί και εν δυνάμει εθνικιστές; 

Oh, please! 

Για μένα είναι θέμα ρομαντισμού, αισθητικής ή καλλιγραφίας αν θέλετε. Και απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει νόμος που να απαγορεύει την αισθητική άποψη του καθενός. 

Και για να μην έρθει ο νίκελ τώρα... προλαβαίνω και λέω ότι δεν μιλάω για περιπτώσεις που οι πολυτονιστές, βινυλιστές, βιβλιολάτρεις επιβάλλουν την άποψή τους, αλλά για τις περιπτώσεις που κάθονται ήσυχα ήσυχα και διαβάζουν τον Καβάφη τους στο πρωτότυπο από βιβλίο γεμάτο αρώματα χαρτιού και σκόνης και ξύλου και ακούνε σε βινύλιο τη μουσική που τους αρέσει από ΜΚ 2... :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Μα βρε Άζι, αυτό έλειπε να θεωρούμε τους συνειρμούς μας άνωθεν εντολή! Εγώ παλιότερα πράγματι, έβλεπα πολυτονικό και αμέσως σκεφτόμουν Άδωνις. Επειδή όμως αυτός ο συνειρμός, όπως λες κι εσύ, δεν είναι σωστός και πράγματι αδικεί κάποιους, τώρα βλέπω πολυτονικό και σκέφτομαι απλώς ότι μ' ενοχλεί, χωρίς να κάνω αξιακή κρίση για τον συγγραφέα προτού μάθω γιατί χρησιμποιεί το πολυτονικό, όπως έγραψα και πριν. Δεν ήταν αρκετά ξεκάθαρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Άζι: Επειδή ήμουν στα τυπογραφεία από την εποχή του πολυτονικού και των λινοτυπικών, το παράλογο του πράγματος θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις όταν υπολογίσεις τη χρονική επιβάρυνση για τον πολυτονισμό των 1000 λέξεων και όσα σημαίνει αυτό. Λιγότερες ώρες ουσιαστικών μαθημάτων στα σχολεία, περισσότερο κόστος σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής κ.λπ. κ.λπ., τα γνωστά και μη εξαιρετέα (τα έχουμε πει χιλιάδες φορές).

Το συντηρητικό του πράγματος (σε συνδυασμό και με το ρομαντικό που αναφέρεις) δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά κακό. Βέβαια, οι μεγάλοι αρχαίοι δεν έγραφαν με πολυτονικό, αλλά φυσικά, το ξέρεις αυτό. Τους πολυτόνισαν κάποιοι άλλοι, πολύ αργότερα. Κάποιοι μεγάλοι, όμως, πραγματικά έγραψαν με πολυτονικό. Είμαι βέβαιος, όμως, ότι θα υπάρξουν και στο μέλλον κάποιοι μεγάλοι της ελληνικής γλώσσας, που θα γράψουν στο μονοτονικό.

Για το αισθητικό, κάθε άποψη είναι σεβαστή, φυσικά.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άζι, από περιέργεια, πόση ώρα χρειάζεται για να πολυτονιστεί ένα μονοτονικό κείμενο π.χ. 1000 λέξεων;


Όταν έχεις υπάρχον ψηφιακό κείμενο, να το πολυτονίσεις χειροκίνητα είναι παράλογο: το περνάς από τον πολυτονιστή (όταν δεν πρόκειται για είδος κειμένου που ο πολυτονιστής θα σου τα κάνει μαντάρα) και τελειώνει η ιστορία (έστω, τελειώνει μετά τον έλεγχο). 

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα είναι πόσο γρήγορη είναι η δακτυλογράφηση πολυτονικού κειμένου. Εγώ, θέλοντας και μη, είμαι αρκετά γρήγορος, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως η σχέση είναι τουλάχιστον ένα προς δύο, ακόμη κι όταν γράφει κανείς πολυτονικό σε τυφλό σύστημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Εγώ στο πολυτονικό έμαθα τυφλό σύστημα και μάλιστα έγραφα πολύ γρήγορα, αλλά από τη στιγμή που το γύρισα στο μονοτονικό, όχι απλώς δεν μπορώ πλέον να πολυτονίσω στο πληκτρολόγιο, αλλά ούτε καν με το χέρι. Έχω ξεχάσει ακόμα και τους κανόνες, δεν θυμάμαι ποιες λέξεις έπαιρναν δασεία και ποιες ψιλή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> δεν θυμάμαι ποιες λέξεις έπαιρναν δασεία και ποιες ψιλή.



Αυτές δεν πειράζει να τις θυμόμαστε. Αντιγράφω από τους πολυτονιστές:

Παίρνουν δασεία ὅλες οἱ λέξεις ποὺ ἀρχίζουν ἀπὸ _υ_ ἢ _υι_: _ὑγεία_, _υἱικός_, καὶ οἱ ἀκόλουθες, μὲ ἀλφαβητικὴ σειρὰ —(καὶ τὰ παράγωγὰ τους):
_ἁβρός, ἅγιος, ἁγνός, Ἅδης, ἁδρός, αἷμα, Αἷμος, αἵρεση, αἱρετός, ἅλας -άτι, Ἁλιάκμονας, ἁλιεία, Ἁλικαρνασσός, ἁλίπαστος, ἁλίπεδο, ἅλμα, ἅλμη, ἁλμυρός, Ἁλόννησος, ἁλτῆρες, ἁλυκή, ἁλυσίδα, ἁλώνι, ἅλωση, ἅμα, Ἁμαδρυάδα, ἅμαξα, ἁμαρτάνω, ἅμιλλα, ἁπαλός, ἁπλός, ἅρμα_ (διαφορετικὸ ἀπὸ τὰ _ἄρματα_ = ὅπλα, ποὺ παίρνουν ψιλὴ < λατ. arma), _ἅρμη, ἁρμόζω, ἁρμός, ἁρπάζω, ἁφή, ἁψίδα, ἁψίθυμος, ἁψίκορος, ἁψὺς_
_ἑαυτός, ἑβδομάδα, ἔβδομος, Ἑβραῖος, Ἕβρος, ἕδρα, εἵλωτας, εἱμαρμένη, εἱρκτή, εἱρμός, Ἑκάβη, Ἑκάτη, ἑκατόν, Ἕκτορας, ἕκτος, Ἑλένη, ἕλικας, Ἑλικώνας, ἕλκος, έλκύω, Ἑλλάδα, Ἕλλη, Ἕλληνας, ἕλος, ἕνας, ἕνεκα, ἑνικός, ἕντεκα, ἑνώνω, ἑξήντα, ἑξῆς, ἕξι, ἑπτὰ (ἑφτά), ἕρμαιο, ἑρμαφρόδιτος, ἑρμηνεύω, Ἑρμής, έρμητικός, Ἑρμιόνη, ἑρπετό, ἕρπω, ἑσμός, ἑσπερινός, ἑστία, ἑστιατόριο, έταιρεία, ἑταῖρος, ἕτοιμος, εὑρίσκω, εὑρετήριο, ἕως (ὥς)_.
_ἡ, ἥβη, ἡγεμόνας, ἡγήτορας, ἡγούμενος, ἡδονή, ἡλικία, ἥλιος, ἡμέρα, ἥμερος, ἡμι_(-σφαίριο, -τονο, κ.ἄ.), _ἡνία, ἡνίοχος, ἥπατα, Ἥρα, Ἡρακλής, Ἡρόδοτος, ἥρωας, Ἡσίοδος, ἥσυχος, ἧττα, Ἥφαιστος_.
_ἱδρύω, ἱδρώνω -ώτας, ἱερός, Ἱερουσαλήμ, ἱκανός, ἱκετεύω, ἱλαρὰ (ἵλερη), ἱλαρός, ἵλεως, ἱμάτιο, ἵππος -ικό, ἱστορία, ἱστίο, ἱστός_.
_ὁ, ὁδηγῶ, ὁδός, ὅλμος, ὁλόκληρος, ὅλος, ὁμάδα, ὁμαλός, ὅμηρος, Ὅμηρος, ὁμιλία, ὅμιλος, ὁμιλῶ, ὁμίχλη, ὁμο-_ (-λογῶ, -τεχνος, -φυλος), _ὅμοιος, ὅμως, ὁπλή, ὅπλο, ὅποιος, ὁποῖος, ὅποτε, ὁπότε, ὅπου, ὅπως, ὅραμα, όραση, ὁρίζω, ὅριο, ὅρκος, ὅρμος, ὁρμῶ, ὅρος, ὁ_ (= περιορισμός ἀλλὰ _ὄρος_, τὸ =βουνό), _ὅσιος, ὅσος, ὅταν, ὅτι, ὅ,τι_.
_υἱοθεσία, υἱοθετῶ, υἱός_ (ὁ _κ. Τάδε καὶ Υἱός_).
_ὥρα, ὡραῖος, ὥριμος, ὡς, ὣς_ (βλ. _ἕως_).
_Παίρνουν δασεία_ καὶ οἱ παράγωγες καὶ οἱ σύνθετες λέξεις ποὺ ἔχουν μιὰν δασυνόμενη ὡς πρῶτο συνθετικό: _ἅμαξα -ἁμάξι -άκι -ιτός, ἁμαξοστοιχία, ἁμαξοστάσιο, ἁπλὸς -ότητα -οποιῶ_, κτλ.
Ὅλες οἱ λέξεις ποὺ δὲν δασύνονται εἶναι φυσικὸ νὰ παίρνουν ψιλή.
_Δὲν παίρνουν δασεία_ μερικὲς νεοελληνικὲς λέξεις ποὺ σχηματίσθηκαν ἀπὸ ἀρχαῖες δασυνόμενες μὲ φωνητικὴ μεταβολή: _άμάδα_ (< ὁμάδα), _ἀρμίδι_ (< ὃρμ-), _ἐμεῖς_ (< ἡμ-), _ἴσκιος_ (< ὴ-σκιά). Οὔτε τὰ _άθροίζω_ (-σμα).
_Δὲν παίρνουν πιὰ_ δασεία καὶ ὀσες λέξεις ἀρχίζουν μὲ _ρ_.
_Δὲν παίρνουν δασεία_ ξένες λέξεις ποὺ γράφονται στὴν γλώσσα τους μὲ ἀρχικὸ h (δασὺ πνεῦμα): _Ἀδριανός, -ούπολη, Ἀμβοῦργο, Ἄμλετ (-έτος), Ἀννίβας, Ἀψβοῦργος, Ἔγγελος, ἐκτάριο, Ἐλβετία, Ἐλιγολάνδη, Ἐλσίνκι, ἐραλδική, ἐρραρτιανός, Ἐρζεγοβίνη, Ἐρρίκος, Ἰνδοστάν, Ἰσπανία, Ὀλλανδία, Ὀράτιος, όρδή, ὀρτανσία, ὄστια, Οὐγγαρία, οὐγενότος, οὐμανισμός, Οὐμβέρτος, Οὐμβόλδος, Οὗννοι, Οὐσσάροι._

(Διορθώθηκαν κάποια λαθάκια.)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω ξεχάσει ακόμα και τους κανόνες, δεν θυμάμαι ποιες λέξεις έπαιρναν δασεία και ποιες ψιλή.


Α, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Εγώ, που ξέμαθα το πολυτονικό στο δημοτικό, ξέρω να πολυτονίσω μόνο αρχαία κείμενα. Κι εντάξει, ψιλές και δασείες δεν αλλάζουν, αλλά στα μακρά - βραχέα (άρα και στην χρήση οξείας και περισπωμένης), το πολυτονικό (τα πολυτονικά, ορθότερα) της νέας ελληνικής είναι σαν ξένη γλώσσα για μένα, πρέπει να αναζητώ διαρκώς τους κανόνες.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Δὲν παίρνουν δασεία_ ξένες λέξεις ποὺ γράφονται στὴν γλώσσα τους μὲ ἀρχικὸ h (δασὺ πνεῦμα): _᾽Αδριανός, -ούπολη,_


Το παράλογο του πράγματος έχει ήδη σχολιασθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτές δεν πειράζει να τις θυμόμαστε. Αντιγράφω από τους πολυτονιστές:
> [...]
> (Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν λαθάκια. Θα τα διορθώσω αργότερα.)


Νίκελ, επίτρεψέ μου να σου γνωρίσω ένα πολύ καλό φόρουμ που ξέρω: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3147-Οι-δασυνόμενες-λέξεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Κι επειδή λέμε ότι «κάποιοι πολυτονιστές κατηγορούν το μονοτονικό κλπ κλπ», ας θυμηθούμε πως έχουμε και ειδική συζήτηση γι' αυτό: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8963-Μα-τι-θέλουν-τέλος-πάντων-οι-πολυτονιστές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, επίτρεψέ μου να σου γνωρίσω ένα πολύ καλό φόρουμ που ξέρω: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3147-Οι-δασυνόμενες-λέξεις.



Πού θα πάει, κάποια μέρα θα τους μάθω κι εγώ. Συμπαθείς μού φαίνονται... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

> Επειδή ήμουν στα τυπογραφεία από την εποχή του πολυτονικού και των λινοτυπικών, το παράλογο του πράγματος θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις όταν υπολογίσεις τη χρονική επιβάρυνση για τον πολυτονισμό των 1000 λέξεων και όσα σημαίνει αυτό. Λιγότερες ώρες ουσιαστικών μαθημάτων στα σχολεία



Δόκτωρ, το επιχείρημα του χρόνου το δέχομαι εν μέρει, αλλά δεν το δέχομαι ως επιχείρημα για να καταργήσεις ή να διατηρήσεις κάτι στη γλώσσα. Δεν νομίζω κιόλας ότι η κατάργηση του πολυτονικού έγινε λόγω χρόνου. Και επειδή και εγώ και εσύ το προλάβαμε, δεν νομίζω να γράφαμε αργά όταν ήταν η μοναδική επιλογή. Συγχώρεσέ με, αλλά μου θυμίζει το επιχείρημα του πώς ζούσαμε χωρίς κινητά, χωρίς ipad κλπ. Για να είμαστε εδώ να τα λέμε, μάλλον επιζήσαμε από αυτή τη φρικτή εποχή που οι μανάδες μας δεν μας έπαιρναν κάθε τρεις και λίγο στο κινητό για να δούμε πού είμαστε... :) 
Θέλω να πω δηλαδή ότι κάπως τυπώνονταν και τότε τα βιβλία και νομίζω ότι μια χαρά βιβλιοπαραγωγή είχαμε. 

Σημαντική βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα είναι η τυπογραφική μηχανή, το offset, το κομπιούτερ και όχι το πέρασμα από το πολυτονικό στο μονοτονικό, σωστά; 

@Παλ: φυσικά και το είπες, απλώς υπερτονίζω και υπερθεματίζω. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Σημαντική βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα είναι η τυπογραφική μηχανή, το offset, το κομπιούτερ και όχι το πέρασμα από το πολυτονικό στο μονοτονικό, σωστά;


Ακριβώς! Και δεν γινόταν να περάσουμε τότε με το πολυτονικό. Μην ξεχνάς ότι κάθε πολυτονισμένος χαρακτήρας είναι κάτι διαφορετικό για τους υπολογιστές. Πέρασαν χρόνια για να υπάρξουν πολυτονισμένα συστήματα και, σήμερα, όπως έγραψε ο π2, ο πολυτονισμός του μονοτονικού είναι πολύ δύσκολος χωρίς την πληροφορική.

Αν ανατρέξεις σε συζητήσεις της εποχής, θα δεις ότι μεγάλη πίεση υπέρ του μονοτονικού άσκησαν οι εφημερίδες και τα τυπογραφεία, που ήθελαν να περάσουν σε συστήματα όφσετ και να εκσυγχρονιστούν. (Και πάλι, υπάρχουν ακόμη συστήματα που δεν διαθέτουν κεφαλαία τονούμενα.)

Σιγά μην ήταν τα κρίσιμα επιχειρήματα η ορθογραφία ή ο χρόνος που χανόταν από τα παιδιά στο σχολείο. Αυτά υπήρχαν και παλιότερα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Και ακούστε και κάτι: επειδή μας προέκυψαν τα Χρυσά Αυγά δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας που χρησιμοποιεί έναν τρόπο γραφής είναι αυτόματα και ακροδεξιός, Ναζί, εθνικιστής. Νομίζω ότι καλά θα κάνετε να σβήσετε από το μυαλό σας αυτόν τον συνειρμό. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι υπήρχε και ζωή πριν από το 7% της Χρυσής Αυγής, δεν γεννηθήκαμε τον Μάιο, ε;



Προσωπικά, και πριν από την ανάδειξη της ΧΑ απέδιδα την πολυτονίτιδα σε εθνικιστικές τάσεις - που ακόμα και αν δεν φτάνουν στα άκρα των αβγών μού είναι πάντα αποκρουστικές. Δεν περίμενα το 7% της ΧΑ για να σιχαίνομαι την εθνικιστίλα. Και προσωπικά τους αρχαιόπληκτους τους βάζω στο ίδιο καζάνι με τους εθνικιστές - τους με την κακή πάντα έννοια εθνικιστές.

Και φυσικά καμία συγγνώμη - για να μαζευτούμε λίγο. (Και δεν ζητώ συγγνώμη για το δικό μου έντονο του ύφους - τις συγγνώμες αυτές αφού πρώτα πετάξαμε την αγριάδα μας τις έχω να μην πω για τι)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Και μετά θ' ανοίξουμε άλλο νήμα για τους εθνικιστές _με την καλή έννοια._ (Την ποια ; )


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και μετά θ' ανοίξουμε άλλο νήμα για τους εθνικιστές _με την καλή έννοια._ (Την ποια ; )



Ανάθεμα τα disclaimer που πετάμε, ε; Δια πάσα νόσο


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Ξέχασα, Δόκτωρ, να σου πω πριν ότι μακάρι να ήταν το πρόβλημα των παιδιών στα σχολεία το πολυτονικό! Θα είχαμε μια πολύ αγγελική κοινωνία, αν ήταν έτσι... :) 

Κόμη, μπορώ να σου υποδείξω αρκετούς που γράφουν σε πολυτονικό και δεν είναι εθνικιστές με καμία έννοια, αλλά μάλλον στα πλαίσια του δικού σου φανατισμού και της δικής σου ταμπελοποίησης και σαρωτικής γενίκευσης, δεν θα το δεχτείς ως επιχείρημα υποθέτω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ωστόσο δεν είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης του, δεν βλέπω να έχει κανένα πρακτικό πλεονέκτημα ούτε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να το διαιωνίζουμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκε για Χ αιώνες, όσο μεγάλο κι αν είναι το Χ.



Έτσι κι αλλιώς, οι αιώνες που ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολυτονικό είναι 2Χ.



azimuthios said:


> Και ακούστε και κάτι: επειδή μας προέκυψαν τα Χρυσά Αυγά δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας που χρησιμοποιεί έναν τρόπο γραφής είναι αυτόματα και ακροδεξιός, Ναζί, εθνικιστής. Νομίζω ότι καλά θα κάνετε να σβήσετε από το μυαλό σας αυτόν τον συνειρμό. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι υπήρχε και ζωή πριν από το 7% της Χρυσής Αυγής, δεν γεννηθήκαμε τον Μάιο, ε;



Βέβαια η ΧΑ δεν γεννήθηκε τον Μάιο, γεννήθηκε πολύ πριν αρχίσουν τα κινήματα περί επαναφοράς πολυτονικού και, για να είμαστε ακριβείς, οι δυο περιστάσεις συμπίπτουν χρονικά (η άνοδος της ΧΑ σαν κίνημα με την επαναφορά του πολυτονικού).



azimuthios said:


> Τέλος, να πω ότι ο λόγος που συμπαθώ αλλά δεν υιοθετώ το πολυτονικό είναι ότι σε αυτό έγραψαν οι περισσότεροι μεγάλοι ποιητές και είναι αυτό που πρωταντίκρυσα διαβάζοντας τα σπουδαία λόγια τους και κατά κάποιον τρόπο έχει μια συναισθηματική χροιά η συμπάθειά μου.



Οι μεγαλύτεροι λογοτέχνες μας, ποιητές, δραματουργοί και κωμικοί, έγραψαν σε ατονικό.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ούτε θεωρώ όποιον το χρησιμοποιεί εξ ορισμού ακροδεξιό, χρυσαυγίτη, εθνικιστή κ.λπ



Όχι _εξ ορισμού ακροδεξιό_, αλλά _εκ προοιμίου υποψήφιο_.



drsiebenmal said:


> Αν ήξερα *πώς να πληκτρολογήσω* το σωστό, ευχαρίστως... :)



Δεν είναι δύσκολο. Μόνο 27 μοναδικοί συνδυασμοί πλήκτρων είναι (20 αν είναι κανείς αντιβαρειακός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ξέχασα, Δόκτωρ, να σου πω πριν ότι μακάρι να ήταν το πρόβλημα των παιδιών στα σχολεία το πολυτονικό!


Πάντως, Άζι, ήταν πρόβλημα. Σκέψου μόνο τα παιδάκια στο δημοτικό να μαθαίνουν παπαγαλία τη λίστα που έδωσε ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω.

Σου έχω ξαναπεί, πολλές φορές. Σέβομαι απόλυτα την αισθητική απόλαυση που νιώθεις διαβάζοντας πολυτονισμένο Καβάφη ή όποιον άλλον. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ τις κρυφές ατζέντες των ανθρώπων που, π.χ., δημοσιεύουν πολυτονισμένο το δικό μου μονοτονικό κείμενο επειδή δεν είμαι Καβάφης και χρειάζομαι τη συνεργασία μαζί τους. Εσύ θεωρείς ότι όλοι οι πολυτονιστές (ή έστω, η πλειοψηφία τους) είναι ένα είδος εστέτ;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ανάθεμα τα disclaimer που πετάμε, ε; Δια πάσα νόσο



Βρε συ, ηρέμησε λιγάκι. :) Τι ντισκλέιμερ και χαζομάρες; Ο εθνικισμός έχει θετικές συμπαραδηλώσεις μόνο για τους εθνικιστές. Διαφωνείς;
Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνείς, εξήγησέ μου γιατί διαφωνείς αν έχεις την καλοσύνη. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τσατίζεσαι _και_ μ' αυτό. Οκέι, εγώ σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν σε εκνεύρισα. Θα γράψεις και τη δική μου αίτηση συγνώμης εκεί που γράφεις όλες τις άλλες;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]για να είμαστε ακριβείς, οι δυο περιστάσεις συμπίπτουν χρονικά (η άνοδος της ΧΑ σαν κίνημα με την επαναφορά του πολυτονικού).


Μα τι λες;


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Κόμη, μπορώ να σου υποδείξω αρκετούς που γράφουν σε πολυτονικό και δεν είναι εθνικιστές με καμία έννοια, αλλά μάλλον στα πλαίσια του δικού σου φανατισμού και της δικής σου ταμπελοποίησης και σαρωτικής γενίκευσης, δεν θα το δεχτείς ως επιχείρημα υποθέτω...



"Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης" υπέγραφα κάποτε, σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ. Με μια παρόμοια λογική, προτιμώ να γενικεύω σαρωτικά, μιας και ο κάθε παρελθοντολάγνος πολυτονιάτης ανοίγει εσκεμμένα ή ακούσια κερκόπορτες σε όσους θέλουν να μας γυρίσουν εκατό χρόνια πίσω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Βρε συ, ηρέμησε λιγάκι. :) Τι ντισκλέιμερ και χαζομάρες; Ο εθνικισμός έχει θετικές συμπαραδηλώσεις μόνο για τους εθνικιστές. Διαφωνείς;
> Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνείς, εξήγησέ μου γιατί διαφωνείς αν έχεις την καλοσύνη. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τσατίζεσαι _και_ μ' αυτό. Οκέι, εγώ σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν σε εκνεύρισα. Θα γράψεις και τη δική μου αίτηση συγνώμης εκεί που γράφεις όλες τις άλλες;



Όχι, βρε, ειρωνική διαπίστωση για τη δική μου ανάγκη να κάνω τέτοια αναφορά ήταν. Προς θεού, δεν υπάρχει ζήτημα, όλα τα παραπάνω που γράφεις είναι άκυρα (με την καλή έννοια άκυρα :) )


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Μου θυμίζετε αυτούς τους δυο σε εκείνη την ελληνική ταινία που από την ευγένειά τους να αφήσουν τον άλλον να βγει πρώτος, φράκαραν συνέχεια στην πόρτα


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Να επαναλάβω ότι εγώ δεν θεωρώ εθνικιστές τους πολυτονιστές. Όπως δεν απαλλάσσω τους μονοτονιστές εκ προοιμίου, ότι δεν είναι εθνικιστές ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ατυχείς και άδικες ταυτίσεις.

Θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι οι πολυτονιστές είναι φετιχιστές, ότι αγαπάνε με παθολογική αγάπη πράγματα που έχουν χάσει την πρακτική τους αξία για τους άλλους και που τους μεταφέρουν μονάχα έναν ψεύτικο ερωτισμό. Προφανώς, το να νιώθεις καλά επειδή έγραφε και ο Ελύτης με πολυτονικό είναι ένας άρρωστος ερωτισμός.

Μοναδική σύσταση: ερωτευτείτε την ουσία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Και προσωπικά τους αρχαιόπληκτους τους βάζω στο ίδιο καζάνι με τους εθνικιστές - τους με την κακή πάντα έννοια εθνικιστές.



Δεν υπάρχουν εθνικιστές με την καλή έννοια. Υπάρχουν πατριώτες. Ο εθνικισμός είναι εξ ορισμού κακό.



azimuthios said:


> Για να είμαστε εδώ να τα λέμε, μάλλον επιζήσαμε από αυτή τη φρικτή εποχή που οι μανάδες μας δεν μας έπαιρναν κάθε τρεις και λίγο στο κινητό για να δούμε πού είμαστε... :)
> Θέλω να πω δηλαδή ότι κάπως τυπώνονταν και τότε τα βιβλία και νομίζω ότι μια χαρά βιβλιοπαραγωγή είχαμε.



Κι από την εποχή χωρίς μαιευτική επιζήσαμε, αλλά με 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη βρεφική θνησιμότητα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Όχι, βρε, ειρωνική διαπίστωση για τη δική μου ανάγκη να κάνω τέτοια αναφορά ήταν. Προς θεού, δεν υπάρχει ζήτημα, όλα τα παραπάνω που γράφεις είναι άκυρα (με την καλή έννοια άκυρα :) )



Α, οκέι, τώρα κατάλαβα κι εγώ... :blush:
Πάμε απ' την αρχή --βαθιές εισπνοές όλοι. Έεεενα.... Εκπνοή --Δύυυυοο :laugh:
(πρώτη φορά με βγάζουνε άκυρη και το χαίρομαι) :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα τι λες;



Μετράνε, και τα δυο, περίπου δεκαετία, σαν εξάρσεις. Μετά το 2005 πήρανε και τα δυο κινήματα μεγαλύτερη φόρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Ναι, δόκτωρ, δέχομαι ότι ήταν πρόβλημα, αλλά δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν βελτιώθηκαν τώρα που δεν έχουν να μάθουν τόσους κανόνες. Τώρα δεν μαθαίνουν κανέναν και είναι καλύτερα μάλλον... 

Και η περίπτωση που γνωρίζω που σου επέβαλαν το πολυτονικό σε δικό σου κείμενο, δεν είχε καμία κρυφή ατζέντα από πίσω. Και αυτό σου το εγγυώμαι 1000%. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν υπάρχουν εθνικιστές με την καλή έννοια. Υπάρχουν πατριώτες. Ο εθνικισμός είναι εξ ορισμού κακό.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1435-εθνικόφρων


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μετράνε, και τα δυο, περίπου δεκαετία, σαν εξάρσεις. Μετά το 2005 πήρανε και τα δυο κινήματα μεγαλύτερη φόρα.


Μα τι λες;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2012)

Νίκελ, νίκελ... να πάω στον Ασκητή λες; Είμαι άρρωστος ερωτικά δηλαδή; Πες το ντε και τελευταία έλεγα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά! Κάτι κομάρες, κάτι πονοκεφάλους... από το πολυτονικό του Ελύτη θα ήταν! Ευχαριστώ, με έσωσες! :lol: :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μοναδική σύσταση: ερωτευτείτε την ουσία!


+ουσία, δηλαδή; 

Πάντως αφού αποφάσισες να μιλήσεις για ερωτισμό και φετιχισμό δεν ήταν αρκετό να αναφέρεις τον Ελύτη. Μάλλον ο Χριστιανόπουλος και η άποψή του περί υπογεγραμμένης του ωμέγα θα σε κάλυπτε καλύτερα :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Για να μην πιάσουμε και τον Εμπειρίκο και τότε θα σας πω εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

vfaronov said:


> Ὅταν βλέπετε ἕνα κείμενο στὰ νέα ἕλληνικα γραμμένο μὲ τὸ πολυτονικὸ σύστημα, τί ἐντύπωση σᾶς δίνει; Θεωρεῖτε ἀμέσως τὸν συγγραφέα ὡς ἐθνικιστὴ ὀρθόδοξο; Ἢ φαίνεται ἁπλὰ σὰν κάτι παλιὸ καὶ περίεργο; Σᾶς ἐμποδίζει οὐσιαστιακὰ τὸ διάβασμα; Παρατηρεῖτε λάθη στὸν τονισμὸ καὶ στὰ πνεύματα;



Όσο σκέφτομαι τι ρώτησε ο άνθρωπος και πού πήγε το νήμα, πάντως...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά απαντήσαμε πρώτα :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα τι λες;



Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένη πάνω στον λόγο διαφωνίας σου; Έχω χάσει τις μαντικές μου ικανότητες.:twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Απαντήσαμε, απαντήσαμε. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Συγχωρηστε με που ξεφυγα, αλλα ακουω τον Στρατούλη και νιωθω πληρη ατονια...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς, οι αιώνες που ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολυτονικό είναι 2Χ.


Ακριβώς*.
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό οι νοσταλγοί του αθάνατου αρχαίου πνεύματος θα έπρεπε να υποστηρίζουν την επαναφορά της αποκλειστικά κεφαλαιογράμματης γραφής, τουλάχιστον.

*Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ήμασταν εμείς που δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα*με*, αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι, που δεν είναι της παρούσης να συζητήσουμε αν είναι ή όχι πρόγονοί *μας *και με ποια έννοια - γενετική, πολιτισμική, καλή, κακή.
*Εμείς *χρησιμοποιήσαμε μόνο το πολυτονικό - όσοι από μας γεννήθηκαν αρκετά παλιά, δηλαδή - και το σύγχρονο μονοτονικό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ήμασταν εμείς που δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα*με*, αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι, που δεν είναι της παρούσης να συζητήσουμε αν είναι ή όχι πρόγονοί *μας *και με ποια έννοια - γενετική, πολιτισμική, καλή, κακή.



"Εμείς" οι ομιλητές της ελληνικής στα διάφορα στάδια της εξέλιξής της. 
Αμάν πια! Το παραξηλώνουμε χωρίς λόγο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Εννοούσα "εμείς" σαν Έλληνες, άσχετα που δεν πιστεύω στην πολιτισμική ή γενετική συγγένειά μας με τους αρχαίους. Διατηρούμε το όνομα, μια απόγονη βερζιόν της γλώσσας και την τοπογραφική θέση, υπ' αυτήν την έννοια το χρησιμοποιώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένη πάνω στον λόγο διαφωνίας σου; Έχω χάσει τις μαντικές μου ικανότητες.:twit:


Έχεις χάσει και τις ερευνητικές σου ικανότητες, όμως, γιατί η επαναφορά του πολυτονικού δεν έπαψε ποτέ να είναι ζήτημα από τότε που καταργήθηκε το πολυτονικό. Για τα περαιτέρω, σε παραπέμπω στο θείο Γούγκλη. 

Η δε σύνδεση του αιτήματος για επαναφορά του πολυτονικού και ανόδου της ΧΑ είναι τουλάχιστον αυθαίρετη, αλλά σε ξαναματαπαραπέμπω στο θείο Γούγλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Χέλλε, η κατάργηση του πολυτονικού είναι απλώς ένα επεισόδιο στους γλωσσικούς μας πολέμους, που ξεκίνησαν πριν καν υπάρξει το νέο ελληνικό έθνος. Όποιος γνωρίζει την ιστορία της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας, ξέρει ότι κάθε αλλαγή γινόταν μέσα σε τεράστιες πολιτικές αντιπαραθέσεις (μερικές φορές ακόμη και αιματηρές). Το πολυτονικό, μάλιστα, είναι σχεδόν αστείο σε σχέση με άλλα, πολύ πιο σοβαρά επεισόδια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έχεις χάσει και τις ερευνητικές σου ικανότητες, όμως, γιατί η επαναφορά του πολυτονικού δεν έπαψε ποτέ να είναι ζήτημα από τότε που καταργήθηκε το πολυτονικό. Για τα περαιτέρω, σε παραπέμπω στο θείο Γούγκλη.



Ζήτημα δεν έπαψε να είναι, αλλά κινήματα επαναφοράς, και δη από νεότερους, δεν μετράνε πολλά χρόνια. Εμφανίστηκαν με τις ISDN και εξαπλώθηκαν με το γρήγορο Ίντερνετ, περίπου δηλαδή την ίδια εποχή που άρχισε να ανεβαίνει η ΧΑ (όχι σαν κόμμα, που άλλωστε τότε δεν ήταν).



Palavra said:


> Η δε σύνδεση του αιτήματος για επαναφορά του πολυτονικού και ανόδου της ΧΑ είναι τουλάχιστον αυθαίρετη, αλλά σε ξαναματαπαραπέμπω στο θείο Γούγλη.



Δεν είπα πως βρήκα αιτιακή σχέση, η παρατηρητικότητά σου σε πρόδωσε.;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ζήτημα δεν έπαψε να είναι, αλλά κινήματα επαναφοράς, και δη από νεότερους, δεν μετράνε πολλά χρόνια.


Συνεχίζεις να επιμένεις ενώ κάνεις λάθος, γιατί αναφέρεσαι στο πότε το αντιλήφθηκες *εσύ*.



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είπα πως βρήκα αιτιακή σχέση, η παρατηρητικότητά σου σε πρόδωσε.;)


Φυσικά και το είπες, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς - δες παραπάνω το μήνυμά σου. Πέραν αυτού, και επειδή βαριέμαι να παίζω πάλι την κολοκυθιά, Παλάβρα άουτ (μη σου στερήσω και την τελευταία λέξη και έχουμε τίποτα εγκεφαλικά βραδιάτικο :twit:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συνεχίζεις να επιμένεις ενώ κάνεις λάθος, γιατί αναφέρεσαι στο πότε το αντιλήφθηκες *εσύ*.



Μπορεί.



Palavra said:


> Φυσικά και το είπες, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς - δες παραπάνω το μήνυμά σου. Πέραν αυτού, και επειδή βαριέμαι να παίζω πάλι την κολοκυθιά, Παλάβρα άουτ (μη σου στερήσω και την τελευταία λέξη και έχουμε τίποτα εγκεφαλικά βραδιάτικο :twit:)



Ούτε σαφώς ούτε εμμέσως. Η χρονική συσχέτιση δεν σημαίνει αιτιακή σχέση. Μπορεί να υπάρχει σύνδεση τον δύο, μπορεί και όχι.


----------



## drazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Παρακολουθώ την συζήτηση και συγκρατιέμαι (δεν γράφω -ούμαι, γιατί αλίμονό μου, φαντάζομαι). Μετράω μέχρι το δέκα και αντιστρόφως, ετοιμάζω τον νιοστό καφέ, αλλά, τί να κάνω, η ρυθμιστική υπερβολή κάποιων είναι ερεθιστική.
Στα χειρόγραφά μου, ακόμα και στα σημειώματα για τα ψώνια, γράφω αυτόματα στο πολυτονικό, δίχως να μισοκλείνω το μάτι στους αλεξανδρινούς γραμματικούς ή να φουσκώνουν τα στήθη μου οι αναμνήσεις περασμένων μεγαλείων της φυλής και η προσμονή θεραπείας της λεξιπενίας των μαθητών μου.
Στον υπολογιστή όχι, γιατί το βρίσκω παρακινδυνευμένο, και όχι επειδή απαιτεί πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. Το να χαρακτηρίζεις, πάλι, πολιτικά μια μειοψηφία (που, όπως σωστά γράφτηκε, βαίνει αφανιζόμενη) επικρίνοντας ένα προσωπικό γούστο, μού θυμίζει χρυσαυγίτικη νοοτροπία, από την ανάποδη (; ). Δηλαδή, τα πονήματα διαφόρων μπιστοκαψηδοπρετεντέρηδων, επειδή είναι σε μονοτονικό, είναι πολιτικά εντάξει;
Δεν θα απολογηθώ για την πετριά οποιουδήποτε αλλοπαρμένου εθνικο(ή σκέτο)σοσιαλιστή, φασίστα ή νεοφιλελεύθερου. Δεν επιτρέπω, όμως, σε κανέναν να ρυθμίζει παραμέτρους της προσωπικής μου ζωής, τσουβαλιάζοντάς με μαζί με εκείνους που μια ζωή σιχαινόμουν. Στην περίπτωση, πάλι, που ζητηθεί η γνώμη μου για το θέμα (χρήση ή όχι πολυτονικού), θα καταθέσω την επιχειρηματολογία μου από την (αριστερή, θέλω να πιστεύω) γωνιά μου, κάτι που πολλές φορές μού επέσυρε, τουλάχιστον, την ταμπέλα τού λεκτικού επιδειξία.
Ακόμη, θεωρώ ότι το πολυτονικό, έχοντας επιβληθεί, επικρατήσει κι αράξει, ανήκει στον συντηρητικό, πλέον, γλωσσολογικό χώρο: ως απόδειξη αναφέρω την εγκατάλειψη της προσπάθειας να επινοηθεί ένα σημειωτικό σύστημα για την νέα ελληνική απεμπλεγμένο από την ανόητη διαμάχη καθαρευουσιάνων-δημοτικιστών και ως ένδειξη την απαξιωτική έως κακόνοη ρυθμιστική πλειοψηφική λύσσα που στρέφεται κατά ενός ολιγάριθμου και προς εξαφάνιση είδους. "Σώστε τα πάντα(ς), αλλά εξολοθρεύσ(α)τε τους πολυτονιστές".
Κλείνοντας, σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι, στην απευκταία περίπτωση που καρπίσουν οι "δράσεις" των ακροδεξιών για μιαν (αναγκαστική) επάνοδο του πολυτονικού, πάλι απέναντί τους θα με βρούν. Θα ήθελα να έβλεπα από ποιά μεριά θα βρεθούν πολλοί σημερινοί μονοτονικοί μουτζαχεντίν.
Το μονοτονικό θριάμβευσε, αλλά διώκοντας τα αποπαίδια του, απλώς δηλώνεται ιδεολογικά αδύναμο.
Ουφ, πια! :angry:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Δηλαδή, τα πονήματα διαφόρων μπιστοκαψηδοπρετεντέρηδων, επειδή είναι σε μονοτονικό, είναι πολιτικά εντάξει;



Λογικό σφάλμα. Επειδή Α μάλλον Β, δεν σημαίνει ότι ΑντιΑ μάλλον ΑντιΒ. Θεωρία συνόλων.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2012)

drazen said:


> Δηλαδή, τα πονήματα διαφόρων μπιστοκαψηδοπρετεντέρηδων, επειδή είναι σε μονοτονικό, είναι πολιτικά εντάξει;



Ο αστυφύλακας είναι όργανο, το μπουζούκι είναι όργανο, άρα ο αστυφύλακας είναι μπουζούκι.

Ποιος ασχολήθηκε με το αν ο καθένας γράφει τις λίστες για τα ψώνια του ή το προσωπικό του ημερολόγιο σε πολυτονικό ή γραμμική Β;
Ποιος, επίσης, κάκισε όσους είναι κοντά ή πάνω από τα -ήντα και δεν μπορούν να ξεσυνηθίσουν (τουλάχιστον εγώ ήμουν σαφής σε αυτό).
Το πρόβλημα είναι με όσους θέλουν να μας τρίβουν την πολυτονικούρα τους στα μούτρα δημοσίως, σε φόρουμ και εκδόσεις και πάει λέγοντας.

Και, ναι ρε Ντράζεν. Επειδή είμαι γνωστή κοτάρα (δεν κάνω πλάκα), όταν ξανάρθει το πολυτονικό θα τα κάνω γαργάρα και δεν θα πω κουβέντα.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ γυρνάω ένα κουμπάκι και ξεχνάω ότι διαβάζω πολυτονικό, αλλά στη λειτουργία δεν περιλαμβάνονται το *πὼς* και το *ποὺ* (δείτε τα με βαρείες), δηλαδή «ότι» και «ο οποίος»: τα διαβάζω συνέχεια σαν τα τονούμενα της δημοτικής, σαν ερωτηματικό _πώς_ και ερωτηματικό _πού_. Και άντε κάθε φορά να διορθώνομαι.


Μα γιατί τα μπερδεύεις; :blink: Τα ερωτηματικά ΠΟΥ και ΠΩΣ έπαιρναν περισπωμένη...


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Μα γιατί τα μπερδεύεις; :blink: Τα ερωτηματικά ΠΟΥ και ΠΩΣ έπαιρναν περισπωμένη...


Ξέρω ότι κάνεις πλάκα, αλλά υπάρχει ουσία στην πλάκα σου. Όταν διαβάζουμε ένα πολυτονισμένο κείμενο, το φιλτράρουμε (όπως συχνά φιλτράρουμε ιστοσελίδες που προσπαθούμε να διαβάσουμε χωρίς να μας εμποδίζουν οι διαφημίσεις, τα κινούμενα τζιφάκια και οτιδήποτε δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την ουσία αυτού που διαβάζουμε). Στις λέξεις του πολυτονισμένου απορρίπτουμε όλα τα σημαδάκια που ξέρουμε ότι είναι άχρηστα και δεν έχουν καμιά ουσία σε σχέση με το νόημα ή την εκφορά αυτού που διαβάζουμε. Μπορεί να προσέξουμε ότι κάποιο _όρος_ έχει δασεία και θα καταλάβουμε ότι δεν είναι βουνό στην απίθανη περίπτωση που δεν το έχουμε ήδη καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα. Στις λέξεις που έχουν περισπωμένη, η περισπωμένη γίνεται αμέσως τόνος. Τόνος, όχι οξεία — τόνος. Η περίπτωση των _πώς_ και _πού_ με τόνο με αιφνιδιάζει γιατί έχω ξεχάσει ότι διαβάζω πολυτονισμένο και γιατί στις άλλες λέξεις δεν πετάω τον τόνο. Ελπίζω να είναι σαφής η εξήγηση.

Και ελπίζω να είναι επίσης σαφές από την περιγραφή του φιλτραρίσματος ότι για τα ελληνικά, από τον καιρό που χάθηκε η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μακρά και βραχέα και δασέα, τα σημαδάκια είναι χρήσιμα μόνο για να κουλαντρίσεις τα αρχαία. Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις τα φιλτράρουμε και τα πετάμε σαν άχρηστα.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ξέρω ότι κάνεις πλάκα, αλλά υπάρχει ουσία στην πλάκα σου. Όταν διαβάζουμε ένα πολυτονισμένο κείμενο, το φιλτράρουμε (όπως συχνά φιλτράρουμε ιστοσελίδες που προσπαθούμε να διαβάσουμε χωρίς να μας εμποδίζουν οι διαφημίσεις, τα κινούμενα τζιφάκια και οτιδήποτε δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την ουσία αυτού που διαβάζουμε). Στις λέξεις του πολυτονισμένου απορρίπτουμε όλα τα σημαδάκια που ξέρουμε ότι είναι άχρηστα και δεν έχουν καμιά ουσία σε σχέση με το νόημα ή την εκφορά αυτού που διαβάζουμε. Μπορεί να προσέξουμε ότι κάποιο _όρος_ έχει δασεία και θα καταλάβουμε ότι δεν είναι βουνό στην απίθανη περίπτωση που δεν το έχουμε ήδη καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα. Στις λέξεις που έχουν περισπωμένη, η περισπωμένη γίνεται αμέσως τόνος. Τόνος, όχι οξεία — τόνος. Η περίπτωση των _πώς_ και _πού_ με τόνο με αιφνιδιάζει γιατί έχω ξεχάσει ότι διαβάζω πολυτονισμένο και γιατί στις άλλες λέξεις δεν πετάω τον τόνο. Ελπίζω να είναι σαφής η εξήγηση.
> 
> Και ελπίζω να είναι επίσης σαφές από την περιγραφή του φιλτραρίσματος ότι για τα ελληνικά, από τον καιρό που χάθηκε η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μακρά και βραχέα και δασέα, τα σημαδάκια είναι χρήσιμα μόνο για να κουλαντρίσεις τα αρχαία. Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις τα φιλτράρουμε και τα πετάμε σαν άχρηστα.



Εχμ... εχμ... δεν έκανα ακριβώς πλάκα. Όταν αλλάξαμε από πολυτονικό σε μονοτονικό, εγώ πάθαινα το ανάποδο με τα πού και πώς, που τα περνούσα για τα ΜΗ ερωτηματικά... Μη με βλέπετε έτσι ζωηρή και χαριτωμένη (ουάχαχαχα!), τα 'χω τα χρονάκια μου! :-D


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> εγώ πάθαινα το ανάποδο με τα πού και πώς, που τα περνούσα για τα ΜΗ ερωτηματικά...


Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στα ιστογραφήματα, με όλους αυτούς τους ζαμανφουτίστες που ξεχνάνε να βάλουν τόνο, πρέπει πια κάθε φορά να κάνουμε εμείς ανάλυση της σημασίας αυτών των λέξεων από τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2012)

O Ντράζεν είπε πολλά, ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνω. 

Εγώ τόσα χρόνια και μετά από τόσες συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα, αλλά και εκτός, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το μίσος του νίκελ και άλλων φανατικών μουτζαχεντίν του μονοτονικού, που λέει και ο Ντράζεν, για το πολυτονικό. 

Τι είναι αυτό που σας ενοχλεί τόσο, ρε παιδιά; Ή τι είναι αυτό που φοβάστε; Και πώς φοβάστε κάτι που έχετε ήδη νικήσει; 

Και γιατί δεν αποδέχεστε το γούστο του καθενός μόνο του προσάπτετε κρυφές ατζέντες (που σίγουρα κάποιοι έχουν), ενώ διατείνεστε ότι εσείς δεν έχετε προσωπικές ατζέντες; 

Ειλικρινά, θεωρώ πως η μόρφωσή μου θα έπρεπε να με βοηθάει να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα, αλλά πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Και επαναλαμβάνω, για ποιο λόγο θίγετε και προσβάλλετε προσωπικά τον συνομιλητή σας αποκαλώντας τον εν δυνάμει φασίστα ή συντηρητικό ή ότι πάσχει από άρρωστο ερωτισμό, ενώ κανείς σε αυτή τη συζήτηση τουλάχιστον δεν πρόσβαλε τα δικά σας πιστεύω με αυτόν τον τρόπο; Η έννοια της δημοκρατίας που καταργήθηκε ήδη στη Βουλή και την κοινωνία, καταργήθηκε και εδώ μέσα; Να μου το πείτε, να φύγω, αν είναι...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

Να τα ξαναπώ (μια και βρήκα το χρηστώνυμό μου δίπλα στη λέξη «μίσος»):


Δεν μισώ το πολυτονικό. Το θεωρώ άχρηστο, περιττό — κάτι σαν το κόκκυγα στον άνθρωπο. Δεν τον μισώ τον κόκκυγά μου.
Δεν μισώ όσους γράφουν με πολυτονικό ούτε τους θεωρώ εκ προοιμίου εθνικιστές. Δεν σπεύδω ποτέ να βγάλω συμπεράσματα για κάποιον που βλέπω να γράφει ή να τυπώνει στο πολυτονικό σύστημα, πέρα από το ότι του αρέσει το πολυτονικό.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι λανθασμένα και αστήρικτα όλα τα επιχειρήματα των πολυτονιστών που έχω διαβάσει υπέρ της επαναφοράς του πολυτονικού ή των μειονεκτημάτων του μονοτονικού έναντι του πολυτονικού.
Πιστεύω ότι η επίκληση αυτών των επιχειρημάτων γίνεται συνήθως στο πλαίσιο μιας γλωσσικής ιδεολογίας που με βρίσκει πολύπλευρα αντίθετο για λόγους που βαριέμαι να αναλύσω ξανά.
Θεωρώ ότι όποιος χρησιμοποιεί το πολυτονικό για λόγους γλωσσικής ιδεολογίας και όχι επειδή κάποτε το έμαθε και δυσκολεύεται να το ξεμάθει σπαταλά το χρόνο του. Αν προσπαθεί να με προσηλυτίσει, σπαταλά και τον δικό μου.
Θεωρώ ότι οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που δεν τυπώνουν τα βιβλία τους με μονοτονικό ασκούν γλωσσική πολιτική διαφορετική από τη γλωσσική πολιτική του κράτους και της λογικής, άρα μου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να λέω ότι είναι εξίσου γραφικοί με τον Δελαπατρίδη.
Δεν έχω κανέναν σχετικό φόβο, γιατί είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται να επιστρέψει το πολυτονικό στη ζωή μας ή στην παιδεία μας. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην τα χώσω σε κάποιον που ζητά την επαναφορά του πολυτονικού ή γράφει μελέτες για τα πλεονεκτήματά του και πώς μας κάνει πιο έξυπνους: είναι σαν να κλέβω εκκλησία και καμιά φορά έχει κι αυτό τη γλύκα του...


ΥΓ: Τώρα είδα το σχόλιο για τον «άρρωστο ερωτισμό». Ας μη χάνουμε και το χιούμορ μας, έτσι;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> O Ντράζεν είπε πολλά, ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνω.
> 
> Εγώ τόσα χρόνια και μετά από τόσες συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα, αλλά και εκτός, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το μίσος του νίκελ και άλλων φανατικών μουτζαχεντίν του μονοτονικού, που λέει και ο Ντράζεν, για το πολυτονικό.
> 
> ...



Άζι, το να κατηγορείς για μίσος τον Νίκελ και να αποκαλείς όσους λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με το μονοτονικό φανατικούς μουτζαχεντίν είναι από μόνο του μια τραγική αντίφαση.

Στο τι είναι Αυτό που μας ενοχλεί τόσο, "ρε παιδιά", μπορώ να απαντήσω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου και το έχω κάνει ήδη. Όσο για το ρήμα _φοβόμαστε_ θα προτιμήσω να το αφήσω ασχολίαστο για να μη χαλάσουμε άλλο τις καρδιές μας. Όμως εκείνο το "έχουμε ήδη νικήσει" τι ακριβώς σημαίνει; Εμείς οι μουτζαχεντίν του μονοτονικού κόντρα στους ιππότες του πολυτονικού; Πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, ότι σου φαίνεται γελοίο ακόμα και σαν εικόνα, γιατί αλλιώς θα χάσω κάθε ιδέα...

Το _γούστο _του καθενός το _έχω_ αποδεχτεί. Όμως το γούστο του καθενός είναι ενδεικτικό κάποιας νοοτροπίας, έτσι; Αυτή τη νοοτροπία _εσύ _την αποκαλείς κρυφή ατζέντα, εγώ και ορισμένοι άλλοι την χαρακτηρίσαμε ανοιχτά, φροντίζοντας να επισημάνουμε ότι *υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις *(ανοιχτομυαλιά την οποία εσύ δεν επιδεικνύεις αντιστοίχως, αφού χαρακτηρίζεις συλλήβδην μουτζαχεντίν του μονοτονικού ένα κάρο κόσμο). Και ποια θα μπορούσε να ήταν η προσωπική μας ατζέντα; Να επιβάλλουμε επί ποινή θανάτου την οξεία; 

Ειλικρινά, κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι η μόρφωσή σου θα έπρεπε να σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα και απορώ γιατί δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις.

Κανείς δεν _*σε*_ είπε φασίστα ή συντηρητικό ή διεστραμμένο. Εσύ πήρες τα παπούτσια και τα φόρεσες, άνευ λόγου και αιτίας. Είπαμε ότι _κατά κανόνα_, όταν βλέπουμε πολυτονικό, το μυαλό μας πάει εκεί κι εκεί. Ως πρώτη αντίδραση -και όχι αναίτια ή ατεκμηρίωτη. Κι εγώ, συγκεκριμένα, για να αλαφρύνω κάπως την ατμόσφαιρα, επισήμανα την εξαίρεση της Μελάνης. Ενώ είχα ήδη τονίσει ότι μεγάλωσα με το πολυτονικό, ότι τον πρώτο καιρό μου έλειπε, ότι εκ των πραγμάτων συνήθισα το μονοτονικό και ότι σε ένα βιβλίο δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου, στην οθόνη, όμως, με παραξενεύει.

Για τις έννοιες της δημοκρατίας, για το τι καταργήθηκε και πού, θα αποφύγω να απαντήσω για ευνόητους λόγους. Αν επιμένεις, υπάρχει το κατάλληλο νήμα.

Όσο για το αν θα σου πει κάποιος να φύγεις ή όχι... ε, εδώ η λογική και η ψυχραιμία τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους. Σου ζήτησε κανείς να φύγεις; Επειδή _αγαπάς τους τόνους_; Έτσι μου 'ρχεται να σου πω καταρχάς _ηρέμησε και σοβαρέψου_, αλλά δεν έχω τόσο θάρρος. Γι' αυτό κάνε ό,τι σε φωτίσει ο Θεός. Όμως, σε παρακαλώ, σκέψου ψύχραιμα και καθαρά πριν αποφασίσεις οτιδήποτε. Και, κυρίως, χαμήλωσε τους τόνους (pun unintended), αν έχεις την καλοσύνη. Εγώ δεν σε θεωρώ ούτε αντίπαλο ούτε εχθρό που οφείλω να εξολοθρεύσω γιατί αυτή είναι η αποστολή μου.
Ήμουν αρκετά σαφής;

Edit Μέχρι να στείλω το σεντονάκι μου είχε μπει ο Νίκελ. Δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω το μήνυμά του, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα πρέπει να λέμε πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Να επισημάνω απλώς ότι, μαζί με άλλους, κι εγώ μουτζαχεντινοποιήθηκα συλλήβδην ενώ έχω δηλώσει εξαρχής ότι περί ορέξεως, ουδείς λόγος, και ότι η στάση υπέρ του πολυτονικού με ενοχλεί όταν υποκρύπτει συγκεκριμένη ατζέντα. :) Και χωρίς να έχω χαρακτηρήσει ούτε καν αυτούς που υπερασπίζονται τη συγκεκριμένη ατζέντα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2012)

Δεν μίλησα για Παλ ή εσένα Μπέρνι. Ξέρω ποιανού του γυρίζουν τα άντερα με το πολυτονικό και τον ονόμασα ανοιχτά. 

Λυπάμαι αν νομίσατε ότι γενίκευσα, γιατί δεν το έκανα. Μάλλον φορέσατε κι εσείς έναν μανδύα που δεν σας ανήκει. Η γενίκευση όμως ότι όσοι συμπαθούν το πολυτονικό είναι εν δυνάμει φασίστες έγινε από πολλούς και ευτυχώς όχι από εσάς τις δύο που σας έχω και σε κάποια υπόληψη. 

Οι ειρωνείες (γιατί μόνο αυτό ήταν και όχι χιούμορ) του νίκελ περί Ελύτη και άρρωστου ερωτισμού καταγράφηκαν και αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί, ειδικά όταν κανείς δεν ύψωσε τους τόνους, αλλά έγινε μια ακόμα συζήτηση. 

Και ψύχραιμος είμαι, Μπερναρντίνα, απλώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ταμπελοποιήθηκαν με τέτοιο προσβλητικό τρόπο κάποιοι άνθρωποι σε μια συζήτηση για κάτι που επιμένω ότι είναι περί ορέξεως, όπως είπες και εσύ και η Παλ και άλλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> [...]σε μια συζήτηση για κάτι που επιμένω ότι είναι περί ορέξεως [...]


Επειδή, Άζι, μπορεί για _εσένα_ να είναι περί ορέξεως, για τον Ντράζεν να εμπλέκεται και μια δόση απογοήτευσης από τον ατελή μονοτονισμό (μας τα έχει εξηγήσει άλλωστε, αναλυτικά) και για άλλους, άλλα.

Ε, τα άλλα, τα περισσότερα, τα πλειοψηφικά, είναι που χαρακτηρίζουν τις καταστάσεις, όχι οι ατομικές περιπτώσεις.

Κι εμένα δεν θα με ενοχλούσε καθόλου αν με έλεγε φετιχιστή κάποιος που θα με παρατηρούσε την ώρα που πιάνω στα χέρια μου ένα φρεσκοτυπωμένο βιβλίο, χαϊδεύω το εξώφυλλο του (ιδίως αυτά τα καινούργια, τα ανάγλυφα), το ανοίγω με προσοχή για να μη βλάψω τη ράχη του, νιώθω το χαρτί του στα δάχτυλά μου και σκύβω να το μυρίσω: χαρτί και μελάνι και όλη την αρμονία τους μαζί. Γιατί αλήθεια είναι: Αν δεν είχα (και) αυτή την «ανείπωτη» σχέση με τα βιβλία, πώς θα ήταν γεμάτο κάθε ελεύθερο τετραγωνικό των τοίχων του σπιτιού με μικρά και μεγάλα από δαύτα, πολύχρωμα κι ασπρόμαυρα, δεμένα κι άδετα, ξεπατωμένα από τη χρήση ή τιμωρημένα να μένουν καταχωνιασμένα κι άχρηστα;


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 8, 2012)

Σοβαρά: προτείνω να απαγορευτεί από τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ να ανοίγουν νήματα όπου θα τίθενται ερωτήσεις όπως αυτή, διότι διάφοροι καταντάμε να απολογούμαστε επειδή αναφέραμε ποια είναι η πρώτη μας σκέψη σε κάποιο πράγμα, και μάλιστα προς ανθρώπους που ουσιαστικά δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να διαβάσουν τι γράψαμε, αρπάχτηκαν απ' αυτό που ήθελαν να καταλάβουν ότι γράψαμε και μας έλουσαν κατηγορώντας μας ότι τους λούσαμε.
Επίσης προτείνω να μπαναριστεί ο νηματοθέτης με την κατηγορία του τρολαρίσματος (αν και εδώ μέσα γίνεται συνεχώς συγκεκαλυμμένο τρολάρισμα, εκεί θα κολλήσουμε; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2012)

Πω πω, ρε παιδιά (sic), μια μέρα έλειψα και ορίστε... μη μου πείτε ότσι τσακώνεστε επί δέκα σελίδες!
ΕΔΙΤ: σας αρέσει όμως, ατιμούλικα... :twit:

Να πω παρεμπιπτόντως, για να αλαφρύνω κι άλλο την ατμόσφαιρα, ότι η προσωπική μου συμπάθεια για το πολυτονικό (και τονίζω το _προσωπική_, χωρίς ατζέντα και χωρίς ιδεολογία από πίσω), δεν είναι καν θέμα γούστου, αλλά θέμα συνήθειας. Μου αρέσει επειδή μ' αυτό μεγάλωσα. Αν μεγάλωνα με το άλλο, θα μου άρεσε το άλλο. Υποθέτω πως αν είχα μεγαλώσει στην Κίνα, θα μου άρεσαν τα ιδεογράμματα, ταυτόχρονα όμως θα ήμουν υπέρ της κατάργησής τους και της αντικατάστασής τους από κάποιο αλφάβητο, για πρακτικούς λόγους.


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> O Ντράζεν είπε πολλά, ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνω.
> 
> Εγώ τόσα χρόνια και μετά από τόσες συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα, αλλά και εκτός, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το μίσος του νίκελ και άλλων φανατικών μουτζαχεντίν του μονοτονικού, που λέει και ο Ντράζεν, για το πολυτονικό.
> 
> ...



Περίεργο πράγμα, εγώ βλέπω μουτζαχεντίν (ή ίσως ταλιμπάνους) του πολυτονικού, ας πούμε στο περιοδικό που δημοσίευσε τις ιστορίες Μπονζάι, το Πλανόδιον, το οποίο με το ζόρι έβαλε αλεξαντριανά σκουληκάκια σε κείμενα ανθρώπων που γράφουν σε μονοτονικό. Και η εντονότατη τάση των πολυτονιστών (όχι βέβαια όλων) να διακηρύσσουν σε όλους τους τόνους ότι εκείνοι φυλάνε τις Θερμοπύλες της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, ότι το μονοτονικό προκαλεί δυσλεξία και τριχόπτωση, ότι η γλώσσα έχει πέσει σε παρακμή εξαιτίας του μονοτονικού κτλ. ασφαλώς προσβάλλει τους μονοτονιστές, και προσωπικά.

Ο λόγος που δεν προτιμάμε (ή, που δεν προτιμάω -ας μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου μόνο) το πολυτονικό δεν είναι επειδή το χρησιμοποιούν οι ακροδεξιοί, (άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι χρυσαυγίτες είναι μονοτονιστές και μιλάνε λαϊκά), είναι ότι είναι άχρηστο και παράλογο σε μια γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζει μακρά και βραχέα. Ρωτήθηκα τι εντύπωση μου προκαλεί ένα κείμενο πολυτονικό και απάντησα ότι μια πρώτη, πρόχειρη και προσωρινή αντίδραση είναι να κατατάξω τον συντάκτη στην ακροδεξιά, πηγαίνοντας με πιθανότητες, όπως έναν μπρατσαρά και ξυρισμένο θα τον πεις χρυσαυγίτη ενώ μπορεί να είναι συριζαίος. Μόλις του μιλήσεις, τον επανακατατάσσεις. Πάντως θεωρώ προσωπικά προσβλητικό το κείμενο του Άζη στο οποίο απαντάω τώρα, και το λέω επειδή οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους.

Και χαίρομαι πολύ που πνίγομαι και δεν μπορώ να γράψω περισσότερα.

Προσθήκη: Πάντως με αυτά που λέει ο Ντράζεν συμφωνώ ή τα δέχομαι ή μπορώ να τα συζητήσω, πολύ περισσότερο επειδή δεν βρίζει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2012)

Και είναι πολύ σωστό το τελευταίο του Κόμη. Ρωτιέσαι για την ένστικτη (που λέγαν οι παλιοί) αντίδρασή σου σε κάτι και σε βγάζουν μουτζαχεντίν -ε, αυτό δεν είναι τακτική σπίλωσης;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2012)

Δεν το πιστεύω ότι η Λεξιλογία κράτησε την ψυχραιμία της στα χτεσινά πολιτικά νήματα και την έχασε σε νήμα για τους τόνους. Ή μάλλον, το πιστεύω -τι λεξιλόγοι θα ήμασταν; ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2012)

Κι εγώ θίγομαι από την δημοσίευση του Αζιμούθιου και επειδή είμαι απ' αυτούς που είπαν -που ξεκίνησαν, για την ακρίβεια- τα "εθνικιστές εκ προοιμίου", να *επαναλάβω* ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι σημαντική. Δεν κατηγόρησα όλους τους πολυτονιστές για φασίστες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.... σε όλους εσάς, από όλους εμάς (τώρα ποιοι είστε εσείς και ποιοι εμείς, πιασ' τ' αυγό και κούρευ' το - που δεν ξέρω πώς να γράψω το κούρεφτο και τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά - άλλη κουβέντα αυτή...)






Επίσης, δεν το βρήκα πουθενά, να το ηχογραφήσουμε εμείς (η μελωδία εδώ):

_Το πολυτονικό, το πολυτονικό
το πολυτονικό, πολύ το αγαπώ
θα πεθά- θα πεθάνω, θα πεθάνω,
στην περισπωμένη επάνω
Πο-λυ-το-νι-κο, ισχύς διά του τονισμού!_

(έλα βάλτε κι άλλους στίχοι)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Γουστάρω! Αποδόμηση τώρα! 
Αφιερωμένο στη μάχη πολυτονικού-μονοτονικού.

Να πεθάνεις, να πεθάνεις, να πεθάνεις,
Με τους τόνους, με τους τόνους που μου βάνεις

Δεν πεθαίνω, δεν πεθαίνω, δεν πεθαίνω
και στις λέξεις σου γουστάρω για να μπαίνω

Να πεθάνεις, να πεθάνεις, να μη ζήσεις
χωρίς πνεύματα να μη βαστήξεις

Να πεθάνεις, να πεθάνεις όπου γράφει
να μην κλαίνε, να μην κλαίν' οι τυπογράφοι

Να πεθάνεις, να πεθάνεις, μα το Ράλλη
που 'χεις κάνει τη ζωή μου ένα χάλι

Να πεθάνεις, και να φύγεις απ' τα Vista
κι αν σε γράφουν να τους λένε όλοι «σβήσ'τα»

(Ελλείψει εμπνεύσεως, να αναμένετε συνέχεια :))




Τραγουδιέται στους ρυθμούς τούτου 'δώ:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

Χαχαχαχα! Κορίτσια, είστε απίστευτες!! Υπέροχα, όλα! :) :) :)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2012)

Απαντάω μόνο στο κείμενο του sarant τον οποίο και διαβάζω και με μορφώνει κάθε μέρα σχεδόν. 

Επειδή έγινε πολύς ντόρος και έπεσε πολύ πρήξιμο προς εμένα από κάποιους Λεξιλόγους μεταφραστές για το αφιέρωμα στο Πλανόδιον, το οποίο και επιμελήθηκα, θέλω να διευκρινίσω το εξής. Δεν έγινε καμία έκπληξη προς τους γράφοντες στο μονοτονικό (όπως κι εγώ δηλαδή, γιατί τελικά θα το ξεχάσουμε αυτό), δεν αιφνιδιάστηκαν, δεν υπήρξε υπόσχεση που αθετήθηκε, ούτε καμιά σκευωρία για να πάρει το περιοδικό τα κείμενά τους και μετά να τα δημοσιεύσει με τα σκουληκάκια. Υπήρξε καθαρή εξήγηση από έναν άνθρωπο, εμένα δηλαδή, που έχει μάθει να λέει καθαρές κουβέντες στη ζωή του. 

-Θέλεις να κάνεις αυτή τη μετάφραση για το συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό; 
-Χμμ. Ναι. 

Και το λέω αυτό για να μην υπάρχουν υπόνοιες εξαπάτησης, κάτι που θα αποτελούσε προσβολή προς το ήθος και την ακεραιότητά μου και τον τρόπο που κάνω τις δουλειές μου. 

Οι καλοί λογαριασμοί και η αλήθεια όντως κάνουν τους καλύτερους φίλους. 


Υ.Γ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί προσβλήθηκες από το κείμενό μου, αφού δεν θεωρώ ότι εσύ ειρωνεύτηκες ή πρόσβαλες κανέναν, επομένως το κείμενό μου δεν αναφερόταν σ' εσένα.


----------



## Alfie (Nov 8, 2012)

Βροντάει ο Azimuth
Αστράφτει η Melani
Το γλωσσικό ξανά
μας οδηγεί
Τόνοι και πνεύματα ειν’ η ψυχή μας
Δεν θα τα πάρετε
Ουτιδανοί.

Με τη ψιλή πάνω στον *ὤ*μο
Περισπωμένη έχω στο νο*ῦ*
Με μια δασεία στην *ἁ*φή μου
Σαν Δονκιχώτης εφορμώ

Στ’ άρματα, στ’ άρματα
Εμπρός στον αγώνα
Για τη δασεία μας 
Και την ψιλή
Νέας αντίδρασης χτυπάει η καμπάνα
Περισπωμένη εδ*ῶ*
Βαρεία εκε*ὶ*

Προσαρμοσμένο από ιδιοκατασκεύασμα του 1992 με απολογία στο Νίκο Καρβούνη και τη Σοφία Παπαδάκη για τη μίμηση του αγωνιστικού ρυθμού.

Και μια ψυχαναλυτική αυτοαναφορά. Σε βιβλίο πριν από μια δεκαετία περίπου συνυπάρχουν δικά μου κείμενα πολυτονικά, μονοτονικά και άτονα.


=============
ΣτΔρ7χ: Δεν είναι πιο όμορφα με την Palatino Linotype;


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Απαντάω μόνο στο κείμενο του sarant τον οποίο και διαβάζω και με μορφώνει κάθε μέρα σχεδόν.
> 
> Οι καλοί λογαριασμοί και η αλήθεια όντως κάνουν τους καλύτερους φίλους.
> 
> ...



Δεν έγραψα ότι εξαπατήθηκε κανείς -αλλά αν επέμεναν φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα γινόταν η δημοσίευση. Όπως κι εγώ, που έδωσα ένα κείμενο σε πολυτονικό περιοδικό γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι όρος απαράβατος να προστεθούν σκουληκάκια -έκρινα ότι το όφελος ξεπερνάει τη ζημιά, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι "με το ζόρι" ο πολυτονισμός του κειμένου μου. Ευτυχώς που δεν με έβαλαν να τα προσθέσω ο ίδιος. (Δεν το κάνω πάντοτε, αλλού έχω αποφύγει να δώσω για να μην με πολυτονίσουν).

Θα μου πεις, τι να πουν οι πολυτονιστές συγγραφείς που βλέπουν τα κείμενά τους να μονοτονίζονται από εφημερίδες κτλ. Δεν είναι το ίδιο, το μονοτονικό είναι το επίσημο τονικό σύστημα. (Δύο εφημερίδες ξέρω να τυπώνουν επιμέρους άρθρα σε πολυτονικό, την Αυγή και τον Δρόμο της Αριστεράς).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν είναι το ίδιο, το μονοτονικό είναι το επίσημο τονικό σύστημα.


Πέρα από την καθαρά γλωσσική ουσία (που νομίζω έχει παρατεθεί επαρκώς), το πιο πάνω είναι η ουσία της, ας το πούμε, αισθητικής ή κοινωνικής διαμάχης. Ίσως κάποιοι να πιστεύουν σήμερα, με τα στάνταρ της δικής μας κοινωνίας, ότι τις εποχές που το πολυτονικό ήταν το επίσημο τονικό σύστημα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει κάτι το μονοτονικά αντίστοιχο, ακόμη και σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο. Όποιος μπορεί απλώς και να διανοηθεί κάτι τέτοιο, μπορεί ενδεχομένως να υποκύψει και στον πειρασμό να πιστέψει και διάφορα άλλα που κυκλοφορούν στην πιάτσα αυτές τις μέρες.

Και επί προσωπικού, Άζι, και μιλώντας για καλούς λογαριασμούς κ.λπ. Εγώ δεν ήξερα τη συγκεκριμένη πολιτική του περιοδικού (δεν ανήκε στα διαβάσματά μου, δεν ανήκα στον μεταφραστικό του χώρο). Προφανώς, θεωρήθηκε αυτονόητο και δεν μου το είπε κανείς. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα, αν το ήξερα εξαρχής. Μπορεί να έλεγα «δεν βαριέσαι», και για να μη στερηθώ την απόλαυση της μετάφρασης ενός όμορφου, μικρού κομματιού και για να μη στενοχωρήσω έναν φίλο (που αναγνωρίζω ότι έκανε πραγματικά κάθε προσπάθεια να βρει εκ των υστέρων μια λύση χωρίς να θιγούν οι πολυτονικές αρχές του περιοδικού). Μπορεί και να έκανα τον Κινέζο. Δεν ξέρω, και ειλικρινά, δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει και νόημα εκ των υστέρων, έχει;


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υποθέτω πως αν είχα μεγαλώσει στην Κίνα, θα μου άρεσαν τα ιδεογράμματα, ταυτόχρονα όμως θα ήμουν υπέρ της κατάργησής τους και της αντικατάστασής τους από κάποιο αλφάβητο, για πρακτικούς λόγους.


"Υποθέτεις" νομίζοντας ότι πρόκειται για απλό θέμα, ενώ δεν είναι. Ούτε καν σύγκριση δεν μπορεί να γίνεται με το θέμα του μονοτονικού/πολυτονικού.



drsiebenmal said:


> Πέρα από την καθαρά γλωσσική ουσία (που νομίζω έχει παρατεθεί επαρκώς), το πιο πάνω είναι η ουσία της, ας το πούμε, αισθητικής ή κοινωνικής διαμάχης.


Κύριε επιμελητά, συμφωνείτε ότι εδώ πρέπει να γράφουμε "η ουσία τής", με τόνο στο άρθρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Costas said:


> Κύριε επιμελητά, συμφωνείτε ότι εδώ πρέπει να γράφουμε "η ουσία τής", με τόνο στο άρθρο;


Σίγουρα δεν θα έβγαζα τον τόνο, αν τον είχα μπροστά μου. Ότι δεν τον έβαλα (ενώ προβληματίστηκα για κάτι δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου) ίσως δείχνει απλώς την προϊούσα σκουριά ή τεμπελιά μου. (Προβληματίστηκα και αν έπρεπε να γράψω «της, ας _την _πούμε» :)).


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 8, 2012)

Ας απαντήσω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, έστω και με καθυστέρηση. Η πρώτη εντύπωσή μου βλέποντας ένα πολυτονικό κείμενο είναι ότι ο/η συγγραφέας δεν είναι στα πρώτα, αλλά στα δεύτερα νιάτα του -και βάλε. Δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς καταργήθηκε το πολυτονικό, νομίζω ότι ήταν το 1982. Προφανώς, η φουρνιά που πήγε α' δημοτικού το '82 δεν το διδάχτηκε ποτέ σε βάθος, όσο εμείς οι προηγούμενοι. Άντε να έλεγαν μερικά πράγματα σε όσους έκαναν αρχαία αργότερα. Για περαιτέρω χαρακτηρισμούς (συντηρητικότητα, ακροδεξιές απόψεις κλπ.) θα βασιζόμουν περισσότερο στο περιεχόμενο του κειμένου. Όχι στις δασείες και στις περισπωμένες...
Προσωπικά, δεν το γύρισα στο μονοτονικό αμέσως, αλλά 2-3 χρόνια αφού είχε επιβληθεί. Όχι γιατί είμαι ακροδεξιά ή συντηρητική, αλλά διότι με είχε πνίξει η αγανάκτηση: "Τζάμπα καθόμουν και τους μάθαινα τόσους κανόνες; Τζάμπα τα ποιηματάκια με τις δασυνόμενες λέξεις;" 
Μετά όμως μπήκα στην αγορά εργασίας κι έπρεπε να προσαρμοστώ.
Ωστόσο, τους κανόνες εκείνους ακόμα τους ψιλοθυμάμαι... ήμουν διαβαστερό παιδί, φαίνεται! :cool1: 


ΥΓ Πάντως οι της βυζαντινής μουσικής έχουν ένα κόλλημα με τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα. Διατείνονται ότι η κατάργησή τους ζημίωσε "τη μουσικότητα της γλώσσας". Δεν είναι λογικό αυτό, αλλά έτσι λένε, και επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν τόνους και πνεύματα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Το επιχείρημα περί κατάργησης της μουσικότητας της γλώσσας αγγίζει κάποιους μουσικούς με φιλολογικά ενδιαφέροντα ανεξαρτήτως μουσικού κλάδου, αρκεί να αναφέρουμε τον Σαββόπουλο, αλλά κι άλλου(ε)ς που έχουν σελίδα στο Facebook, και που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τη βυζαντινή μουσική. Όσο για τους βυζαντινούς ειδικότερα, ναι, εκεί οι ίδιοι και το κοινό, όντας (συνήθως) άνθρωποι της Εκκλησίας, είναι (συνήθως) συντηρητικοί, οπότε υπάρχει περισσότερη προσκόλληση στο πολυτονικό, είτε από απλή αγάπη του παλιού (βασική σταθερά του πολιτιστικού συντηρητισμού) είτε λόγω ηλικίας είτε επειδή τα Λειτουργικά βιβλία της Εκκλησίας, ανήκοντας σε μια παλιότερη μορφή της γλώσσας, είναι αναπόσπαστα δεμένα με το πολυτονικό. Όσο δηλαδή απίθανο είναι να δούμε μονοτονικό στα αρχαία κείμενα, άλλο τόσο απίθανο είναι να το δούμε στα Λειτουργικά βιβλία.

Αρπάζω την ευκαιρία για να επαναφέρω, αγαπητοί κύριοι συνάδελφοι, την πρότασή μου για κατάργηση του ψιλού πνεύματος. Θα μείωνε δραματικά τους συνδυασμούς του πολυτονικού χωρίς την παραμικρή βλάβη. Αυτόν το συντηρητισμό, που ζει και βασιλεύει σε όλα τα φιλολογικά μήκη και πλάτη της γης, γιατί τον ξεχνάμε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> με είχε πνίξει η αγανάκτηση: "Τζάμπα καθόμουν και τους μάθαινα τόσους κανόνες; Τζάμπα τα ποιηματάκια με τις δασυνόμενες λέξεις;"
> 
> Ωστόσο, τους κανόνες εκείνους ακόμα τους ψιλοθυμάμαι...


Πες τα, πες τα! 

Δε μου λες, τα ποιηματάκια τα θυμάσαι; Εγώ τα έχω ψιλοξεχάσει πια και τα ψάχνω. Κάποτε είχα ανοίξει και νήμα εδώ, δασυνόμενες λέξεις, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έγραψες εσύ. Για ποστάρισε ό,τι μπορείς!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Άμα λέω ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί χωρίς τα φετίχ του... Η Αόρατη ξεμπέρδεψε με το Θεό, αλλά οι δασείες τη δυσκολεύουν. :) (Με τα βινύλια πώς τα πας; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2012)

Δεν έχω θέμα με τις δασείες, αλλά με εκείνο το γερμανό που με πήρε τα μυαλά. 
Θυμάμαι να βάλω δασεία, τα ποιηματάκια είναι που δεν θυμάμαι κι έχω σκάσει.

Βινύλια έχω κάμποσα, και στην αποθήκη σε κούτες. Και το πικάπ σε περίοπτη θέση.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πες τα, πες τα!
> 
> Δε μου λες, τα ποιηματάκια τα θυμάσαι; Εγώ τα έχω ψιλοξεχάσει πια και τα ψάχνω. Κάποτε είχα ανοίξει και νήμα εδώ, δασυνόμενες λέξεις, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έγραψες εσύ. Για ποστάρισε ό,τι μπορείς!



Δεν τα θυμάμαι πια... Μόνο την αρχή του Α:
Άδης, άγιος, αγνός,
αίμα, άλας, αλμυρός... 

Είδα και το άλλο το νήμα και αυτό για το Ε έμοιαζε μ' εκείνο που μας δίδασκαν στο δημοτικό (είχα και γάτα Έλλη).
Γεγονός είναι ότι δεν διδασκόμασταν όλοι τα ίδια. Οι δάσκαλοι μάλλον τα προσάρμοζαν κατά την κρίση τους. Ίσως να έδιναν προτεραιότητα σε πιο κοινές λέξεις ή να φρόντιζαν περισσότερο το μέτρο ή τη ρίμα!
Μια φορά που έκανα επιμέλεια σε ένα πολυτονικό κείμενο, είχα ανατρέξει σε ιντερνετικά σκονάκια για να μη γίνω ρόμπα. B-) Και στη γραμματική γυμνασίου του 1978! :-D


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 9, 2012)

Τώρα που κόπασε η καταιγίδα γιατί δεν ανοίγουμε δύο νήματα; :lol:

1) Βιβλίο vs Kindle

2) Βινύλιο vs MP3 

Θα έχουμε πολλά να πούμε και να απασχολείται το μυαλό μας για να μη σκέφτεται τη ζωή που μας έχουν στερήσει... :curse:


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> τα ποιηματάκια είναι που δεν θυμάμαι κι έχω σκάσει.


Αν έχεις κρατημένα τίποτα παλιά τετράδια από το δημοτικό, νομίζω ότι τα κάναμε στην γ' τάξη!


----------



## drazen (Nov 9, 2012)

Μερικές διευκρινήσεις και τελεία (μετά παύλας).
Η επιλογή μου για το (παραδοσιακό) πολυτονικό δεν έγινε στην βάση νοσταλγίας γιά όσα με απίστευτη βία διδάχτηκα και ένας συντηρητικός μαζοχισμός δεν μ' αφήνει να πετάξω (κάθε άλλο, στην αρχή υπήρξα μονοτονιστής μουτζαχεντίν), ούτε από κάποια εθνικιστικά ανακλαστικά (από τους εθνικιστές οι Έλληνες μού είναι εξίσου με τους υπόλοιπους απεχθείς), ούτε γιατί τα θρησκευτικά μου πιστεύω υπηρετούνται καλύτερα από την εικόνα της επισεσυρμένης (είμαι άθεος ξεκάθαρα και κάθετα, από την εποχή όπου η πίστη επιβαλλόταν με χαστούκια), ούτε γιατί ο φετιχισμός μου ερεθίζεται από "σκουληκάκια" (νά 'ναι καλά οι ζαρτιέρες, οι ολόποδες μπότες και τα μαστίγια, χι χι). :blush:
Γιατί τότε; Επειδή, σε πείσμα όλων των παραδοχών και των διαβεβαιώσεων της πλειονότητας, η νεοελληνική έχει την μουσικότητά της, όπως όλες, άλλωστε. Δεν μπορώ, κατά την διάρκεια του καθημερινού επιτονισμού να μην ακούω την αναβατικότητα (όξυνση, άνοδο, ανέβασμα...), την καταβατικότητα (βάρυνση, κάθοδο, κατέβασμα...) ή την περίσπασή του (άνοδο και κάθοδο ή το αντίστροφο) στις ερωτήσεις. Για τα πνεύματα, θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι άχρηστα, αν και μού ακούγεται εκπαιδευτικά σόλοικο να αγνοεί ένας έλληνας απόφοιτος τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης ότι λέξεις όπως "ιστορία", "Ελλάς" ή το πρόθεμα "υπερ-" είχαν ιστορικά δασύ εισαγωγικό έκπνευσμα και να το γνωρίζει και να το γράφει ένας οιοσδήποτε χρήστης νεολατινικής γλώσσας, ακόμη και όταν δεν το προφέρει (π.χ. στα ισπανικά). Εστιάζω τον θυμό μου στην ιδεολογοποιημένη βάση της καθιέρωσης του μονοτονικού και των εβδομηντάχρονων (και βάλε) υπέρ και κατά της επιχειρημάτων, που έτσι, δίχως θεμελιακή γλωσσολογική εργασία, κατέληξαν οι δύο όψεις του ίδιου συντηρητικού, κυριολεκτικά, νομίσματος.
Όταν κάποιοι κάποτε κλείσουν τα αυτάκια τους στις εκατέρωθεν κραυγές των α*μόρφ*ωτων :angryεπί της ουσίας) και σκύψουν να αφουγκραστούν και καταγράψουν την *ομιλούμενη* γλωσσική εκφορά (και όχι τις από μετρική ανάγκη ιδιωματικές και περιθωριακές συγκοπές ή εκτάσεις της), όταν θα έχουμε επιτέλους μια γραμματική της νέας ελληνικής κι όχι μεταφράσεις αιωνόβιων πονημάτων ή σύγχρονες γλωσσολογικές επινομιμοποιήσεις, όταν δεν θα μού αφήνουν άτονο, φερ' ειπείν, το (ερωτηματικό) "τί" την ώρα που μου τρυπάει το τύμπανο, όταν αναγνωριστεί ότι όλες οι λέξεις (πλην των γνωστών άτονων) τονίζονται ασχέτως πλήθους συλλαβών, όταν το επιχείρημα για τον τονισμό μιας λέξης δεν θα είναι η συμπτωματική ύπαρξη ή ανυπαρξία άλλης ομόηχης, όταν η καταγραφή ή η απαλοιφή του τελικού (μη ευφωνικού) "νι" τελεσιδικήσει στην βάση αποηχογραφήσεων, όταν θα γίνει σεβαστό το κλητικό σύστημα (και δεν θα έχουμε τερατάκια τύπου "τέσσερις"), όταν..., τότε μετά χαράς θα εγκαταλείψω την μόνη μέχρι σήμερα επιστημονική εργασία για το σημειωτικό σύστημα της γλώσσας μου (και γλώσσας σας), αυτή που με σεβασμό στην τότε (και, κατά παράδοξο τρόπο στην τώρα) αλήθεια έκαναν οι τρισκατάρατοι αλεξανδρινοί, δείχνοντας πως η αληθινή επιστήμη (η "_ονομάτων επίσκεψις_") είναι πάντα επίκαιρη. 
Όσο για τον "απίστευτο" χρόνο που κέρδισαν οι μαθητές, σήμερα τον πετούν στα σκουπίδια των διαδικτυακών παιχνιδιών και συνοικεσίων, χάνοντας την ευκαιρία να οργανώσουν τον σκληρό τους δίσκο, να φτιάξουν, βρε παιδάκι μου, και κανέναν φάκελο, όπου θα αρχειοθετούν τις εισερχόμενες πληροφορίες, για να μπορούν μετά να τον αναζητήσουν. Προς το παρόν, τα πετάνε όλα στα "Εισερχόμενα" μιας "μαθαίνω παίζοντας" ανοργάνωτης κι ά*χρηστ*ης βαβυλωνίας.
Όποιος θεωρεί ότι αυτό δεν είναι σύμπτωμα και γενεσιουργός αιτία, από ένα σημείο και μετά, της κοινωνικής δομής, θα του πω απλώς ότι, για μένα, συντάσσεται άθελά του με τους μεταμοντέρνους ξεθεμελιωτές των πάντων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Επειδή στο #90 έγραψα ότι «Θεωρώ ότι είναι λανθασμένα και αστήρικτα όλα τα επιχειρήματα των πολυτονιστών που έχω διαβάσει υπέρ της επαναφοράς του πολυτονικού ή των μειονεκτημάτων του μονοτονικού έναντι του πολυτονικού», νιώθω υποχρεωμένος τώρα να αντικρούσω ένα προς ένα τα επιχειρήματα που αναπτύσσεις εδώ. Και θα το κάνω, αλλά αργότερα. Προς το παρόν, θα αρκεστώ να επισημάνω ότι κατάλαβα και τις 530 λέξεις του κειμένου σου χωρίς να σκοντάψω πουθενά, ούτε καν στο «κλητικό». Και θα τις καταλάβαινα εξίσου καλά αν τις είχες γράψει στο πολυτονικό — μόνο που θα σου είχε πάρει ένα μικρό κομμάτι της ζωής σου παραπάνω. Ε, λοιπόν, αυτό το παραπάνω κομμάτι ζωής σού έχει χαρίσει πολλές φορές το μονοτονικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Τώρα που κόπασε η καταιγίδα γιατί δεν ανοίγουμε δύο νήματα; :lol:
> 
> 1) Βιβλίο vs Kindle
> 
> ...



Τι έχουμε να πούμε; Και τα δυο έχουν προφανείς απαντήσεις. Βιβλίο + βινύλιο = RIP, long live Kindle and mp3 (and flac. And aac. And 3gp. And ogg...).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 9, 2012)

Ντράζεν, όταν θα μου αποδείξεις με ατράνταχτα επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα -απ' αυτά που αγαπάς- ότι το μοναδικό επιστημονικό εγχείρημα που παραδέχεσαι -ήτοι η επινόηση των τόνων από τους Αλεξανδρινούς- έχει την οποιαδήποτε σχέση αιτιότητας όχι με την αρχαία προσωδία χάριν της οποίας δημιουργήθηκαν, αλλά με τον τρόπο που μιλάμε _σήμερα_, τότε ορκίζομαι ότι θ' αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ πάλι με δασείες, βαρείες και περισπωμένες. Άλλωστε πόσο θα μου πάρει να τα ξαναθυμηθώ, διάολε; Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι σαν το ποδήλατο -μία φορά τα μαθαίνεις.

Α... ξέχασα να σου πω ότι οι Αλεξανδρινοί σκαρφίστηκαν τα σκουληκάκια γιατί τότε τα ελληνικά τα μιλούσε όλη η γνωστή υφήλιος και κάπως έπρεπε να μάθει να τα τονίζει, επειδή με το πέρασμα του χρόνου κάποια πράγματα είχαν ξεχαστεί.
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.
Νίκελ, ελπίζω να μη χάλασα τον ειρμό της επιχειρηματολογίας σου ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι περιμένω να μας πει ο Ντράζεν αν, ακούγοντας [s'iko], μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει αν μιλάμε για το φρούτο ή το ρήμα χωρίς συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι έχουμε να πούμε; Και τα δυο έχουν προφανείς απαντήσεις. Βιβλίο + βινύλιο = RIP, long live Kindle and mp3 (and flac. And aac. And 3gp. And ogg...).



Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί στο νήμα του Kindle (όπου πιάσαμε από σπόντα και τους τρόπους διανομής της μουσικής), από εκείνο το ποστ και κάτω.
Ας μην την ξανακάνουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα τη συζήτηση, γιατί το πολύ το κυριελέησον (και το αϊσιχτίρ, ευνόητα) το βαριέται κι ο θεός, απ' όποια πηγή και να προέρχεται, με όποιο μέσο και να μεταφέρεται, άσε που το παρόν νήμα δεν χρειάζεται άλλο kindling, άλλες φιτιλιές. Και, ακόμη και όταν μεταφερθούν όλα τα κείμενα και οι μουσικές σε ψηφιακά μέσα, ακόμη και όταν ψηφιοποιηθεί όλη η λογόσφαιρα και η ηχόσφαιρα, δεν ξέρω αν θα πούμε RIP, έστω και μόνο για λόγους ποιότητας στον ήχο ή ενεργειακούς κ.ά. λόγους στο ανάγνωσμα. Ας ανοιχτεί άλλο νήμα γι' αυτό, όμως.

Ντισκλέιμερ, γιατί όπως φαίνεται είναι απαραίτητο πια ακόμη και στη Λεξιλογία, ακόμη και για τα προφανή: το ότι παρέθεσα το ποστ σου δεν σημαίνει ότι απευθύνομαι αποκλειστικά σε σένα, Helle.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 9, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση η δυσκολία συνεννόησης στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Μετά αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε στα δύσκολα. Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα θέματα, τουλάχιστον: 

Ένα θέμα είναι η μη δημόσια χρήση του πολυτονικού σήμερα (εκδοτικοί οίκοι, είδη κειμένων, έντυπα και διαδίκτυο, επίδραση στην αναγνωσιμότητα). Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι η κατάργηση του πολυτονικού το 1981 (κίνητρα, διαδικασίες, αντιδράσεις, κίνητρα αντιδράσεων, έλλειψη αντιδράσεων). Ένα τρίτο θέμα είναι το αποτέλεσμα της κατάργησης του πολυτονικού (ευκολία ή φτώχεια). Κι ένα τέταρτο θέμα είναι η _επαναφορά _του πολυτονικού (στην παιδεία, στη δημόσια χρήση, ως επωφελής άσκηση). 

Θα στενοχωρήσω ενδεχομένως περιστασιακούς πολυτονιστές, εστέτ πολυτονιστές ή πειθήνιους μονοτονιστές που αναπολούν το πολυτονικό, αλλά σπάνια έχω δει να τίθεται οποιοδήποτε από τα τρία πρώτα θέματα από την πολυτονική πλευρά χωρίς να υπάρχει στον ρητό ή υποσυνείδητο ορίζοντα το τέταρτο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά στο quick reply δεν έχει στα δεξιά φατσούλες και βαριέμαι να πατήσω go advanced. Αφορμή παρεξηγήσεων. Κοίτα που έγιναν απαραίτητες οι φατσούλες για να διακρίνουμε το ύφος (φατσούλα απογοήτευσης)...


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Απ' όλα όσα είπε ο Drazen το μόνο που συμφωνώ εν μέρει είναι η ανάγκη ξανακοιτάγματος των άτονων λέξεων. Όχι για το πως/πώς που υπαινίσσεται αλλά για το τί και κυρίως για τα άρθρα και τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες που μπερδεύονται με τα εγκλιτικά. Σ' αυτό είμαι πιο κοντά στις λύσεις Μπαμπινιώτη. Για όλα τ' άλλα, όποιος έχει καιρό για χάσιμο ας απαντήσει. Το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί εξαντλητικά, και δεν είναι ανάγκη ο ένας να αλλάξει τις απόψεις του άλλου, που δεν πρόκειται έτσι κι αλλιώς. Από ένα σημείο και πέρα υπάρχει και το σοφό και άγιο "συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε". Ίσως να μην ήταν και τόσο άστοχο αυτό που πρότεινε ο Κόμης, για τη μεταχείριση των φιτιλοερωτημάτων ως τίτλων νήματος. (Αλλά πώς να αναγνωρίσεις το φιτίλι από πριν;)

Πολύ παραγωγικότερα θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε το χρόνο μας αν εξελληνίζαμε το φόρουμ. Είδα ένα τέτοιο και πολύ μου άρεσε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πολύ παραγωγικότερα θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε το χρόνο μας αν εξελληνίζαμε το φόρουμ. Είδα ένα τέτοιο και πολύ μου άρεσε.


Έχει κάνει πολλή δουλειά για τη Λέσχη ο Φαροφύλακας. Αλλά είναι δουλειά, δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε. Και δεν ξέρω πόσο πρέπει να ξαναπερνάς τα λεκτικά σε νέες εκδόσεις του λογισμικού. Από την άλλη: γιατί πρέπει να είναι εξελληνισμένο ένα φόρουμ όπου μπορεί να καταθέσει ερωτήσεις και κάποιος ξένος που δεν ξέρει καθόλου ελληνικά; Η λύση θα ήταν να έχει επιλογή ανάμεσα σε δύο γλώσσες, ξέρω. 

Το μοναδικό που θα μου άρεσε: η ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω κάποιες ρηξικέλευθες αποδόσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Απ' όλα όσα είπε ο Drazen το μόνο που συμφωνώ εν μέρει είναι η ανάγκη ξανακοιτάγματος των άτονων λέξεων. Όχι για το πως/πώς που υπαινίσσεται αλλά για το τί και κυρίως για τα άρθρα και τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες που μπερδεύονται με τα εγκλιτικά. Σ' αυτό είμαι πιο κοντά στις λύσεις Μπαμπινιώτη.


Νομίζω πως η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη συζήτηση γίνεται (ή πρέπει να γίνει) για τις λύσεις Πετρούνια: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/03/19/egklitika/, αλλά και για τα άλλα διλήμματα (βλ. ποστ #2 με λίνκους στο σαραντολόγημα).



nickel said:


> Έχει κάνει πολλή δουλειά για τη Λέσχη ο Φαροφύλακας. Αλλά είναι δουλειά, δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε.


Εδώ για μία και μόνο απόδοση γράφαμε κατεβατά ολόκληρα (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3575-avatar-η-αβατάρα), οπότε βάλε γλωσσικό+τεχνικό και κλάψε... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχει κάνει πολλή δουλειά για τη Λέσχη ο Φαροφύλακας. Αλλά είναι δουλειά, δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε. Και δεν ξέρω πόσο πρέπει να ξαναπερνάς τα λεκτικά σε νέες εκδόσεις του λογισμικού. Από την άλλη: γιατί πρέπει να είναι εξελληνισμένο ένα φόρουμ όπου μπορεί να καταθέσει ερωτήσεις και κάποιος ξένος που δεν ξέρει καθόλου ελληνικά; Η λύση θα ήταν να έχει επιλογή ανάμεσα σε δύο γλώσσες, ξέρω.
> 
> Το μοναδικό που θα μου άρεσε: η ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω κάποιες ρηξικέλευθες αποδόσεις.



Δεν χρειάζεται να τα αποδώσεις όλα. Το avatar είναι άβαταρ, αυτή η υπόθεση έχει τελειώσει, κατά την γνώμη μου. Από την άλλην, αν η γλώσσα που στηρίζεται το φόρουμ δεν έχει κοινότητα να την μεταφράζει, σε κάθε έκδοση, όπως η phpbb, τότε ναι, πρέπει να ξανακάνεις την δουλειά σε κάθε νέα έκδοση, πράγμα μανίκι. Το θέμα του εξελληνισμού το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, στην αρχή, αλλά μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι σε ένα φόρουμ μεταφραστών, είναι δεδομένο ότι όλοι γνωρίζουν αγγλικά, ενώ οι ξένοι μεταφραστές που προσέρχονται, δεν ξέρουν απαραιτήτως ελληνικά. Άρα ακόμη και η δυνατότητα επιλογής γλώσσας δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα απαραίτητο. Ίσως το μόνο που θα ήθελε μετάφραση, για να αποφεύγονται οι παρεξηγήσεις, είναι οι όροι χρήσης του φόρουμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσω και κάτι που θέλω και συνέχεια το ξεχνάω. Προσωπικά, είμαι ένθερμος υποστηρικτής του ατονικού. Όμως γράφω με το τριανταφυλλίδειο σύστημα τονισμού. Αυτό γιατί σέβομαι την επίσημη εκδοχή του συστήματος γραφής και φυσικά γιατί το έχω συνηθίσει. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα γράφω ατονικό, αν ποτέ εφαρμοστεί, γιατί ο μονός τόνος ποτέ δεν με καθυστέρησε στο γράψιμο. Σε πειράματα ταχύτητας που έχω κάνει στον εαυτό μου, διαπίστωσα ότι γράφω ελαφρώς πιο γρήγορα με το τωρινό σύστημα, λόγω συνήθειας στην πληκτρολόγηση. Ωστόσο, ο κύριος λόγος που γράφω στο μονοτονικό, και όχι στο ατονικό, είναι γιατί σέβομαι τις επιταγές της επίσημης γλώσσας. Ως εκ τούτου, τείνω να θεωρώ αντιδραστικούς τους γράφοντες σε πολυτονικό, μέχρι διαπιστώσεως του ενάντιου (που είναι τα "από συνήθεια" και "από πετριά" -με την θετική ή ουδέτερη έννοια). Δηλαδή αντιμετωπίζω τους πολυτονιστές, σε σχέση με το μονοτονικό, όπως αντιμετωπίζω τους ατονιστές (μαζί και τον εαυτό μου).


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά στο quick reply δεν έχει στα δεξιά φατσούλες και βαριέμαι να πατήσω go advanced. Αφορμή παρεξηγήσεων. Κοίτα που έγιναν απαραίτητες οι φατσούλες για να διακρίνουμε το ύφος (φατσούλα απογοήτευσης)...



Καμία παρεξήγηση*, αυτό προσπαθώ να προλάβω. Όσο για το αν έγιναν απαραίτητες οι φατσούλες, τώρα τελευταία δοκίμασα κι εγώ να τις αποφεύγω, αλλά φαίνεται πως είναι ανάδρομος ο Ερμής - θεός του εμπορίου, της αγοράς και των φόρουμ, εκτός από ψυχοπομπός. Πάμε πάλι, μετά την ανακεφαλαίωση του π2, ήρεμα και ψύχραιμα - όλοι - όπως (πρέπει να) είναι τα περισσότερα νήματα στη Λέξι. :)

*Να σου πω την αλήθεια, επειδή κι εγώ βαριέμαι να μπαίνω κάθε φορά στο Go Advanced, έχω μάθει τους συνδυασμούς συμβόλων για μερικές φατσούλες που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Από την άλλην, αν η γλώσσα που στηρίζεται το φόρουμ δεν έχει κοινότητα να την μεταφράζει, σε κάθε έκδοση, όπως η phpbb, τότε ναι, πρέπει να ξανακάνεις την δουλειά σε κάθε νέα έκδοση, πράγμα μανίκι.


Και στη vBulletin βρίσκεις ελληνικά pack πάντως, π.χ. http://www.digitalthirst.org/vb-lan...etin-4-1-9-greek-language-pack-forum-cms.html.


----------



## drazen (Nov 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ντράζεν, όταν θα μου αποδείξεις με ατράνταχτα επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα -απ' αυτά που αγαπάς- ότι το μοναδικό επιστημονικό εγχείρημα που παραδέχεσαι -ήτοι η επινόηση των τόνων από τους Αλεξανδρινούς- έχει την οποιαδήποτε σχέση αιτιότητας όχι με την αρχαία προσωδία χάριν της οποίας δημιουργήθηκαν, αλλά με τον τρόπο που μιλάμε _σήμερα_, τότε ορκίζομαι ότι θ' αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ πάλι με δασείες, βαρείες και περισπωμένες. Άλλωστε πόσο θα μου πάρει να τα ξαναθυμηθώ, διάολε; Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι σαν το ποδήλατο -μία φορά τα μαθαίνεις.
> 
> Α... ξέχασα να σου πω ότι οι Αλεξανδρινοί σκαρφίστηκαν τα σκουληκάκια γιατί τότε τα ελληνικά τα μιλούσε όλη η γνωστή υφήλιος και κάπως έπρεπε να μάθει να τα τονίζει, επειδή με το πέρασμα του χρόνου κάποια πράγματα είχαν ξεχαστεί.
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.
> Νίκελ, ελπίζω να μη χάλασα τον ειρμό της επιχειρηματολογίας σου ;)



Δεν πρόκειται να επιχειρηματολογήσω, όχι τώρα, όχι εδώ. Άλλωστε η επιχειρηματολογική τελεία και παύλα που έβαλα ισχύει.
Για τα πνεύματα, νομίζω ήμουν σαφής.
Όσο για τους τόνους (και μόνο αναβατικό και καταβατικό), σκέψου πόσα προβλήματα του μονοτονικού θα λύνονταν αν τους σημειώναμε (από τα ερωτηματικά μόρια και αντωνυμίες μέχρι τα κτητικά).
Όσο για το επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο μιας έρευνας, κάτι έχω σκεφτεί. Μια προϊδέαση της μεθόδου την έδωσα (μολονότι με ατελέστατη τεχνολογία - ένα παλιοgarageband χρησιμοποίησα για τις ηχογραφήσεις), δεν θυμάμαι πού ακριβώς, σ' αυτήν εδώ την Αγορά.
Ευχαριστώ για την ιστορική πληροφορία. Γηράσκω δ' αεί πολλά διδασκόμενος. 



Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι περιμένω να μας πει ο Ντράζεν αν, ακούγοντας [s'iko], μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει αν μιλάμε για το φρούτο ή το ρήμα χωρίς συμφραζόμενα.



Γιατί, με το μονοτονικό μπορείς; Τί είδους επιχείρημα είναι πάλι τούτο; Δεν θα αναστήσουμε την αρχαία προσωδία. Το θέμα είναι να μην χαθεί όση έμεινε ως μουσικότητα, μια περιγραφική επιστήμη να μην καταλήξει κανονιστική.
Νά 'ξερες πόσες φορές οι αλλοδαποί (στην ξενητειά) μαθητές μου με ρωτούν "γιατί αυτό το άρθρο δεν έχει νι;", "γιατί αυτό το ερωτηματικό δεν έχει τόνο;" κ.ά. πολλά.
Εγκαταλείπω εδώ και τώρα το μονοπολυτονικό, μόνον, όμως, προς χάριν κάποιου τελειότερου και με λιγότερες εσωτερικές αντιφάσεις, ασάφειες και αυθαιρεσίες συστήματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και στη vBulletin βρίσκεις ελληνικά pack πάντως, π.χ. http://www.digitalthirst.org/vb-lan...etin-4-1-9-greek-language-pack-forum-cms.html.



Είναι καλή η μετάφραση; Θυμάμαι η μετάφραση της phpbb ήταν ψιλοχάλια και κάναμε πολλές διορθώσεις στο phorum, όταν περάσαμε σε Olympus (τότε ήμουν συντονιστής εκεί).



drazen said:


> Όσο για τους τόνους (και μόνο αναβατικό και καταβατικό), σκέψου πόσα προβλήματα του μονοτονικού θα λύνονταν αν τους σημειώναμε (από τα ερωτηματικά μόρια και αντωνυμίες μέχρι τα κτητικά).



Σιγά τα προβλήματα. Εγώ μια χαρά διαβάζω -και φαντάζομαι όλοι μας- χωρίς να κολλάω. Ναι, υπάρχουν κείμενα στα οποία υπάρχουν ασάφειες, αλλά αυτά είναι συντακτικά προβλήματα που αφορούν κυρίως αυτόν που υπογράφει το κείμενο. Αυτά δεν πρόκειται να λυθούν ποτέ. Σε ένα σαφές και καλογραμμένο κείμενο, δεν υπάρχει καμμιά ανάγκη για τόνους. Σαφώς και ο γραπτός λόγος δεν είναι τέλεια αναπαράσταση του προφορικού, οπότε μπορείς να εισάγεις νέα σύμβολα επ' άπειρον, για να συμβολίσεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα πράγματα χάνεις, από το πέρασμα στον γραπτό λόγο. Ωστόσο, ο γραπτός λόγος έχει δυνατότητες που λείπουν από τον προφορικό. Ούτε ο προφορικός λόγος είναι τέλειος. Ακόμα και από τον καλύτερο ομιλητή, θα βρεις περιθώρια παρεξήγησης, που είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης λογοπαιγνίων. Σε ένα αυστηρά μαθηματικό, γλωσσικό σύστημα, δεν θα χωρούσανε ποτέ λογοπαίγνια.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 10, 2012)

drazen said:


> Μια προϊδέαση της μεθόδου την έδωσα (μολονότι με ατελέστατη τεχνολογία - ένα παλιοgarageband χρησιμοποίησα για τις ηχογραφήσεις), δεν θυμάμαι πού ακριβώς, σ' αυτήν εδώ την Αγορά.


(θα σε πουν καθαρευουσιάνο, όμως εσύ) τόνιζε, όπως μιλάς...
....
@all (ἅπασι), πώς μεταφράζουμε τα πολυτονικά σκουληκάκια; wormy dots, polytonic scribbles? 
εδώ βλέπω και μυγάκια


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2012)

Τα μεταφράζουμε accent marks ή κάτι παρεμφερές. 
Οι υποτιμητικές λέξεις είναι ένδειξη παρόμοιου κολλήματος με αυτούς που γράφουν πολυτονικό για ιδεολογικούς λόγους.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα μεταφράζουμε accent marks ή κάτι παρεμφερές.
> Οι υποτιμητικές λέξεις είναι ένδειξη παρόμοιου κολλήματος με αυτούς που γράφουν πολυτονικό για ιδεολογικούς λόγους.



obsolete/useless diacritics
και το μονοτονικό είναι "υποτιμητικά", ως λεν, άμουσο και μονότονο· ισοδύναμη μετάφραση εδώ: 
monotonic orthography is museless and monotonous


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2012)

> Οι υποτιμητικές λέξεις είναι ένδειξη παρόμοιου κολλήματος με αυτούς που γράφουν πολυτονικό για ιδεολογικούς λόγους.



No further questions, your Honour. Azimuthios rests... :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε ένα αυστηρά μαθηματικό, γλωσσικό σύστημα, δεν θα χωρούσανε ποτέ λογοπαίγνια.


Τα εκπληκτικά λογοπαίγνια με την ταύτιση Χάλογουιν και Χριστουγέννων και με τα 10 είδη ανθρώπων που δεν σκαμπάζουν από δυαδικό είναι μαθηματικά, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ....
> @all (ἅπασι), πώς μεταφράζουμε τα πολυτονικά σκουληκάκια; wormy dots, polytonic scribbles?


Μια καλή πρώτη λέξη για τα σκουληκάκια στο γράψιμο είναι _squiggles_, και δεν θεωρείται υποτιμητική.


Παράδειγμα:
Computer programmers use the *tilde* in various ways and sometimes call the symbol (as opposed to the diacritic) a *squiggle*, *squiggly*, or *twiddle*. According to the Jargon File, other synonyms sometimes used in programming include *not, approx, wiggle, enyay* (after eñe) and (humorously) *sqiggle* (/ˈskɪɡəl/).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilde#Other_uses_2


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2012)

drazen said:


> Γιατί, με το μονοτονικό μπορείς; Τί είδους επιχείρημα είναι πάλι τούτο; Δεν θα αναστήσουμε την αρχαία προσωδία. Το θέμα είναι να μην χαθεί όση έμεινε ως μουσικότητα, μια περιγραφική επιστήμη να μην καταλήξει κανονιστική.


Ακριβώς, είδες που συμφωνούμε; Γιατί η γλώσσα ΔΕΝ έχει μουσικότητα από την οποία να φαίνεται ποιοι τόνοι μπαίνουν σε μια λέξη στο πολυτονικό - εκτός κι αν δεν ήταν αυτό το επιχείρημά σου και σε κατέταξα στην ίδια κατηγορία με το Σαββόπουλο αδίκως, οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

Παρότι στο #119 απείλησα ότι θα αντικρούσω ένα προς ένα τα επιχειρήματα του #118, φοβάμαι ότι *δεν βρήκα επιχειρήματα που να έχουν σχέση με το πολυτονικό*.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι πότε πότε κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι το πολυτονικό μεταφέρει τη μουσικότητα της γλώσσας. Ξέρουμε ότι το πολυτονικό φτιάχτηκε για να δείξει τα μακρά και τα δασυνόμενα των αρχαίων σε μια εποχή που είχαν καταργηθεί και άρα θα μπορούσαν να είχαν φτιάξει από τότε ένα σύστημα με πολλά σκουληκάκια για τα αρχαία και *ένα δεύτερο σύστημα* με έναν τόνο για τον τρόπο που ήδη μιλούσαμε τότε. Αν είχε γίνει αυτό και αν διορθώναμε το σύστημα κάθε 10 ή 20 χρόνια, δεν αποκλείεται να είχε φτάσει σήμερα στην τελειότητα που θα ικανοποιούσε τους πάντες. Ενδεχομένως θα είχε αποτρέψει και την τουρκοκρατία.  Σίγουρα θα βαριόνταν πια όλοι να αναφερθούν σ’ αυτό.

Οπότε: δεν έχουμε μακρά και δασυνόμενα σήμερα για να τα δείξουμε με κάποιο πολυτονικό. Από την άλλη, *για τη μουσικότητα του επιτονισμού καμιά γλώσσα δεν χρησιμοποιεί τόνους*. Στα βιβλία της γλωσσολογίας ο επιτονισμός σημειώνεται με διάφορα βελάκια.

Σ’ αυτό το θέμα ας βάλω κι εγώ τελεία και παύλα: η όποια μουσικότητα υπάρχει στη γλώσσα και που δεν διαφέρει από τον επιτονισμό που έχουν όλες οι γλώσσες δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το πολυτονικό σύστημα. *Τα μακρά και τα βραχέα πέθαναν μαζί με τους αρχαίους.—*

Τα υπόλοιπα που διάβασα στο #118 έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσα τελικά –ν προφέρουμε ή με ορθογραφίες της δημοτικής — καμία σχέση με το πολυτονικό. Επίσης, το τι κάνουν οι μαθητές με το χρόνο τους είναι ένα φαινόμενο που έχει σχέση με τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις. Ας μελετήσουμε πώς η τεχνολογία επηρεάζει τη γλώσσα. Ειδικότερα, ας προσέξουμε πώς σπρώχνει κάποιους προς ένα ατονικό σύστημα και ας επιδιώξουμε να αποτρέψουμε αυτή την εξέλιξη — αν πρέπει και αν μπορούμε. 

Το πολυτονικό μπορεί να σας αρέσει για την αισθητική του (αν τη βρίσκετε με σκουληκάκια) αλλά ας μην αιτιολογείτε την αγάπη σας ή τη συνήθειά σας με επιχειρήματα που δεν στέκουν διότι τότε πραγματικά προσβάλλετε τη νοημοσύνη των συνομιλητών σας. Το πολυτονικό ας απασχολεί όσους ασχολούνται με τα αρχαία. Τους υπόλοιπους τούς αφορά όσο τους αφορά το ντόντο, το πουλί με τη μύτη σαν περισπωμένη.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2012)

Είπε η SBE παραπάνω: 



> Οι υποτιμητικές λέξεις είναι ένδειξη παρόμοιου *κολλήματος* με αυτούς που γράφουν πολυτονικό για ιδεολογικούς λόγους.



Καλό δεν θα ήταν να κρατάμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς για τις παρέες ομοϊδεατών μας και όχι για ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ όπου κάποιοι έτυχε να έχουν και μια διαφορετική από τη δική μας γνώμη; 

Για την ιστορία, να πω απλώς ότι το μόνο σκουληκάκι με το οποίο τη βρίσκω είναι αυτό στην Τεκίλα Μεσκάλ... :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Για την ιστορία, να πω απλώς ότι το μόνο σκουληκάκι με το οποίο τη βρίσκω είναι αυτό στην Τεκίλα Μεσκάλ... :)


Πάλι για πνεύματα μιλάμε... :)


----------

